# New game-make a sentence from 5-letter food related words



## MSC

This has been a long-running game on other sites and thought it would be fun to try it here.
The idea is to make a 'reasonable' sentence from the letters provided by a 5-letter word that is food or eating or kitchen related.
To make this game more flexible, the word can be 4, 5, or 6 letters.
For example: if the 4-letter word was "SPAM", the sentence could be as simple as "Send Pat a message", or perhaps a bit more creative E.G. "Smoking pot alters memory".
Example #2: MANGO--"Many adults never grow old"
Example #3--TENDER--Trying every new dining experience rocks!"
The word for the next poster to make a sentence from is:
CREPE


----------



## Timothy

MSC said:


> CREPE


 
Chicken recipes everyone prefers endlessly.

Next word:

Sushi


----------



## Snip 13

Susan uses seriously harsh ingredients.

Apple


----------



## Timothy

Snip 13 said:


> Apple


 
All poultry people love eggs


Burger


----------



## Snip 13

Bill uses raw ginger ever regretfully!

Shrimp


----------



## MSC

Snip 13 said:


> Bill uses raw ginger ever regretfully!
> 
> Shrimp


Stupid hirelings risk incarceration most probably
GRILL


----------



## Timothy

MSC said:


> GRILL


 
Great recipe is lotsa love

Simmer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stretching is many mens evening respite.

Chips


----------



## Dawgluver

Can he instigate proper salsa?

Steak


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> Steak


 
Stealthily, the evil alien kneeled...

boiled


----------



## Snip 13

Brined olives in lime egg dressing.

Grape


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grandfathers rarely ape persons enamoured.

Salad


----------



## Somebunny

Some artistic ladies are daft.

Brie


----------



## Snip 13

Brown remaining ingredients evenly.

Lemon


----------



## MSC

Long established mariners oversee navies
FRANKS


----------



## Snip 13

Frank relishes all new Kasegriller sausages.

beans


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bobbie eats anchivies non stop.

Apple


----------



## Snip 13

Adam packages pineapples like Eve.

Limes


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Adam packages pineapples like Eve.
> 
> Limes



looking into my eyes smiling.
coffee


----------



## Andy M.

Cannot often feel free to eat everything.

Chive


----------



## Snip 13

Claire halves ingredients very entertainingly. (Quick save lol!)

Soups


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Cannot often feel free to eat everything.
> 
> Chive



clouds hang in virtual eternity.
butter


----------



## Snip 13

Bob uses twice the eggs recommended (you were a bit late on that one V but I'll do yours anyway)

Bread


----------



## Andy M.

Belgian registrants easily alter dichotomies.

Cheese


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Bob uses twice the eggs recommended (you were a bit late on that one V but I'll do yours anyway)
> 
> Bread



i didn't mean to stall the game, sorry.  good one, snip!


----------



## MSC

For CHEESE
Chariot horses exercize every single event
CLAMS


----------



## Snip 13

For Clams

Chloe loves all mussel soups.

Pears


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For Clams
> 
> Chloe loves all mussel soups.
> 
> Pears



pink elephants are rarely single.

mangoes


----------



## Snip 13

For mangoes

Mary and Nicole get old edamame soup.

Ramps


----------



## jusnikki

Snip 13 said:


> For mangoes
> 
> Mary and Nicole get old edamame soup.
> 
> Ramps


 
Rubber arms make people snicker..

pumps


----------



## Snip 13

For pumps

Paul uses more pea shoots.

Basil


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For pumps
> 
> Paul uses more pea shoots.
> 
> Basil



books are still in libraries.

collards


----------



## Snip 13

For collards (This was meant to be a 5 letter word, so excuse my sentence lol!) 

Cut open large lemon and remove dark spots.

Beets


----------



## jusnikki

Snip 13 said:


> For collards (This was meant to be a 5 letter word, so excuse my sentence lol!)
> 
> Cut open large lemon and remove dark spots.
> 
> Beets


 
Burt egged Ester to shout.

celery


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For collards (This was meant to be a 5 letter word, so excuse my sentence lol!)
> 
> Cut open large lemon and remove dark spots.
> 
> Beets



but you're so good with the long sentence answers! (sorry, i forgot that rule)  
been eyeing every tall stranger.
onion


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> but you're so good with the long sentence answers! (sorry, i forgot that rule)
> been eyeing every tall stranger.
> onion



Lol! Thanks 

Other new ingredients on Napoleons.

Crepe


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! Thanks
> Other new ingredients on Napoleons.
> 
> Crepe



canadian reindeer eat pesky elves.

fudge


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> fudge


 
Freed Unicorns don't gobble eggplants

Melon


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> canadian reindeer eat pesky elves.
> 
> fudge


 

Fried utters don't get eaten


Taffy


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> Freed Unicorns don't gobble eggplants
> 
> Melon


 LOL


Mini elephants lead oxen nicely

Taffy


----------



## roadfix

Mom eats left over nachos.

Kiwis


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> Fried utters don't get eaten
> 
> 
> Taffy



taking a fast freight yonder.

crumbs


----------



## vitauta

roadfix said:


> Mom eats left over nachos.
> 
> Kiwis



kill if waiter is slow.

brunch


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> kill if waiter is slow.
> 
> brunch






Been running up nice cool hills

beets


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> Been running up nice cool hills
> 
> beets



born eating eggs to survive.

nappa


----------



## Snip 13

for Nappa

Nearly all people prefer apples.

Beans


----------



## Timothy

Snip 13 said:


> Beans


 
Beautiful Eagles are now scarce.

Snails


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> for Nappa
> 
> Nearly all people prefer apples.
> 
> Beans



beer everywhere and nobody sober.

wasabi


----------



## Snip 13

For Snails

Snip never asks in long sentences.

for Wasabi

Wings are such amazing barbecue ingredients.

Melon


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> Beautiful Eagles are now scarce.
> 
> Snails



skiers never are into lodge scenes.

capon


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> capon


 
Carnival acrobats please only newbies

Sauce


----------



## Snip 13

Smear all under cakes edge.

Cream


----------



## vitauta

i'd like to step aside and act as a commentator or a judge for a bit, okay? i'll give you a word, and as soon as i get at least three sentences, i will pick a winner. (you can submit more than one entry, ok?) your word is, wait for it******NECTAR


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Smear all under cakes edge.
> 
> Cream



corvettes rock every american mile.
nectar


----------



## Snip 13

for Nectar

Never eat canned tuna and rhubarb.


----------



## Snip 13

Nancy eats Cream Tart and Rasberries. (No one seems to be playing)


----------



## Snip 13

New easy Cherry Tart and Roulade. ( I did all 3 so I guess I win lol!)

Wings


----------



## jusnikki

Nectar

No eye contact toward angry rabbits


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> for Nectar
> 
> Never eat canned tuna and rhubarb.



and your winner isssss>>>>>>>>SNIP, with "never eat canned tuna and rhubarb"  you got win, place and show in this competition.  (guess i'll just take my words and go home now.) ....to be continued....


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> and your winner isssss>>>>>>>>SNIP, with "never eat canned tuna and rhubarb"  you got win, place and show in this competition.  (guess i'll just take my words and go home now.) ....to be continued....



Lol!

Fishy


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> Nectar
> 
> No eye contact toward angry rabbits



good one, nikki! and more than a little scary, too.  unfortunately, game time expired, rendering your wonderful entry ineligible. better luck next time.  here is a bonus word for you:  butter


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> good one, nikki! and more than a little scary, too. unfortunately, game time expired, rendering your wonderful entry ineligible. better luck next time. here is a bonus word for you: butter


 LOL, was a little scary....
Been under toppled trees eagerly reading..lol (Gotta goooo )

tart


----------



## Snip 13

Tangy Apple Rhubarb Tart  (It must be 5 letter words)

Wings


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Fishy



fuming i sunk his yacht.

time out, last word:  cherry


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Tangy Apple Rhubarb Tart  (It must be 5 letter words)
> 
> Wings



will i need grass seeds


----------



## vitauta

new game, let's go!! >>>>>>   SALAMI 

no winners no losers just us PLAYERS!


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> new game, let's go!! >>>>>>   SALAMI
> 
> no winners no losers just us PLAYERS!



Six letters, Vit.

Sally always likes a meal inside.

Vodka


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Six letters, Vit.
> 
> Sally always likes a meal inside.
> 
> Vodka



victorious ones do kick ass

merlot

(refer to page one - 6 letters are allowed) let's try one with 7 or 8 next time?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> victorious ones do kick ass
> 
> merlot
> 
> (refer to page one - 6 letters are allowed) let's try one with 7 or 8 next time?



Huh.  Was going by the title.

Mary Elizabeth reads lots of titles.

Onion


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Was going by the title.
> 
> Mary Elizabeth reads lots of titles.
> 
> Onion



one night i owned nirvana
almond


----------



## Dawgluver

Always leave my own necktie down.

Walnut


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Always leave my own necktie down.
> 
> Walnut



where are late night urchins tonight
why are lessons never understood tomorrow

cocoa 

timeout >>>>


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> where are late night urchins tonight
> why are lessons never understood tomorrow
> 
> cocoa
> 
> timeout >>>>



Can one cull other allies?

Sugar


----------



## Somebunny

Some underdogs get A's regardless

Sesame


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Some underdogs get A's regardless
> 
> Sesame



She exhausts some aromatic meaty effluvia.

Squid


----------



## Andy M.

Stop questioning undulating itinerant doctors.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Stop questioning undulating itinerant doctors.



Next word, please?


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> She exhausts some aromatic meaty effluvia.
> 
> Squid



speak quietly until i die

endive


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> speak quietly until i die
> 
> endive



Yikes!

Early night diving is very exciting.

Chervil


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Early night diving is very exciting.
> 
> Chervil


ooh, i like that one. 

conservatives hate every radical voting in liberals

pickles


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> ooh, i like that one.
> 
> conservatives hate every radical voting in liberals
> 
> pickles



Please indicate crazy kids liking elephant salt.

Romano


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Please indicate crazy kids liking elephant salt.
> 
> Romano



roam our moon always not others 

relish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relish

Really English Lady Is Stewing Ham

BUTTER


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> relish
> 
> Really English Lady Is Stewing Ham
> 
> BUTTER



best umbrella to test every rain

turnip


----------



## Snip 13

for turnip

Two uncles run naked in public.

maize


----------



## MSC

For MAIZE
Menu additions include zesty etouffee
QUICHE


----------



## Snip 13

For Quiche

Quincy used ice cold ham eventually.

Fruit


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For Quiche
> 
> Quincy used ice cold ham eventually.
> 
> Fruit



fasting rigorously until it's thanksgiving

toast


----------



## Snip 13

for toast

Take oysters and steam tonight.

flour


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> for toast
> 
> Take oysters and steam tonight.
> oooh, sounds personal...
> flour



finishing last on uphill run.

salsa


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> finishing last on uphill run.
> 
> salsa





Susan ate last sausage again!

mince


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Susan ate last sausage again!
> 
> mince



milk is never cold enough!

juice

break time. (snip, we need more players)


----------



## Snip 13

For juice (last one :p)

Jill uses ice cream enough.

Jerky


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For juice (last one :p)
> 
> Jill uses ice cream enough.
> 
> Jerky



joyfully eating raw kippers yum!

prunes


----------



## Snip 13

for Prunes

Pancakes rested under nuked elderberry syrup.

Stews


----------



## Andy M.

Stop throwing every waffle sideways.


ginger


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Stop throwing every waffle sideways.
> 
> 
> ginger



gross income never gets anyone rich.

yogurt


----------



## Snip 13

For yogurt

Year old ginger under roof top.

Crumb


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For yogurt
> 
> Year old ginger under roof top.
> 
> Crumb



come rest upon my blanket.

pecan


----------



## Snip 13

For pecan

Peel every cucumber and naartjie.

Swede


----------



## Snip 13

For pecan

Peel every cucumber and naartjie.

Swede


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For pecan
> 
> Peel every cucumber and naartjie.
> 
> Swede



what's a naartjie?

sustainable world economy doesn't exist.

honey


----------



## mudbug

Some women eat donuts effortlessly.

Zwieback


----------



## vitauta

mudbug said:


> Some women eat donuts effortlessly.
> 
> Zwieback



zoo workers irk every beast and curious kids.

lentil

honey (left over from previous play)


----------



## MSC

For LENTIL
Losing everything, nobody takes it lightly
SAUCER


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For LENTIL
> Losing everything, nobody takes it lightly
> SAUCER



storms around us create emerging rivers.

honey


----------



## Snip 13

For honey

Harold of Naples eats yams.

candy


----------



## Andy M.

Cute Andy needs daily yams.

pasta


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For honey
> 
> Harold of Naples eats yams.
> 
> candy



cantankerous alcoholics never die young.

bagels


----------



## Snip 13

For pasta
Passionate assistant struggles to ask.

Yolks


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Cute Andy needs daily yams.
> 
> pasta




pancakes and syrup to all. (seeeya)

garlic


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> pancakes and syrup to all. (seeeya)
> 
> garlic



It was a bit late again V


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> It was a bit late again V



story of my life...


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> story of my life...



Lol! Always fashionably late :P

For garlic

Gale and Raymond like ice cream.

Crepe


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For pasta
> Passionate assistant struggles to ask.
> 
> Yolks



your omelet looks kinda soggy.

late again?


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> your omelet looks kinda soggy.
> 
> late again?


----------



## mudbug

LATE AGAIN:
let all tofu eaters agree grudgingly again I'm nice


----------



## Snip 13

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! Always fashionably late :P
> 
> For garlic
> 
> Gale and Raymond like ice cream.
> 
> Crepe



This was the last real post so the word is....

Crepe


----------



## mudbug

can reptiles eat people efficiently?


----------



## mudbug

Sweetener - take that, Snip!


----------



## Snip 13

For sweetener

Susan White eats eggs till every night ends regretfully.

Turnip


----------



## MSC

For TURNIP
Turn up rotting nettles in pastures
SAUSAGE


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> For sweetener
> 
> Susan White eats eggs till every night ends regretfully.
> 
> Turnip



throwing up ripple never is pretty.


----------



## Snip 13

For turnip

Tim uses raw nectarines in pastries.

Pastry


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For TURNIP
> Turn up rotting nettles in pastures
> SAUSAGE



some art undergrads seek abandoned garret existentialism.


----------



## mudbug

bravo, vitauta - but what's the next word so I can overtake you?


----------



## mudbug

yep (checking in mirror) - still distracted.

pastry: pie always seems to recall yesteryear 

Lemons


----------



## vitauta

mudbug said:


> bravo, vitauta - but what's the next word so I can overtake you?



i figured it was too late...


tangelos


----------



## Snip 13

For Tripe

True rice is perfectly earthy.

Onions


----------



## vitauta

mudbug said:


> yep (checking in mirror) - still distracted.
> 
> pastry: pie always seems to recall yesteryear
> 
> Lemons



let's eat more or never start.


----------



## mudbug

onions

Oh no! I'm only news source

Twinkie


----------



## Snip 13

For twinkie

Ten winners in new kitchen ingredients event.

Tarts


----------



## mudbug

tarts
try and repeat this soup

Tofu


----------



## Snip 13

for tofu

Two old fools unite.

Sugar


----------



## jusnikki

mudbug said:


> onions
> 
> Oh no! I'm only news source
> 
> Twinkie


 

The woodpecker is not kind in everwoods..


sweets


----------



## mudbug

sugar
some uppity geese are roaring


----------



## mudbug

eggs
Egads, Glenda's got sushi!

Lettuce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lettuce

Let Everyone Try The Unusual Catfish Entrée

ORANGE


----------



## Snip 13

For Orange

Oil ramps and new golden eggs.

Arugula


----------



## MSC

For ARUGULA
All regimental units gather under legal authority
BURRITO


----------



## mudbug

Burrito:
Bold, unusual recipes revealed in total online

Gravy


----------



## vitauta

mudbug said:


> Burrito:
> Bold, unusual recipes revealed in total online
> 
> Gravy



going rogue and vamping yay


chops


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clams hardly order paper surveys.

Jelly


----------



## vitauta

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Clams hardly order paper surveys.
> 
> Jelly



just ending long lame year.

cherries or
orange, if you prefer.


----------



## mudbug

orange - our recipes are not good enough

calf


----------



## vitauta

mudbug said:


> orange - our recipes are not good enough
> 
> calf



carry a loaded firearm. (this one's for pac)
liver


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> carry a loaded firearm. (this one's for pac)
> liver




lately i'm very easily rattled. (an earthquake'll do that to you)

herbs


----------



## MSC

For HERBS
He enjoys Red Bull soda
SOUFFLE


----------



## mudbug

souffle
some of us feel foolish loving eggs

cilantro


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For HERBS
> He enjoys Red Bull soda
> SOUFFLE



sauve ones use faux fur like ermine


candies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

candies

Canning Apricots Needs Delicate, Intense, Extreme Silence.

APRICOT


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> candies
> 
> Canning Apricots Needs Delicate, Intense, Extreme Silence.
> 
> APRICOT



are purple raincoats introducing colors or toppers?

sundae


----------



## MSC

For SUNDAE
Super user nerds defeat arrogant experts
TRITIP


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> are purple raincoats introducing colors or toppers?
> 
> sundae





show us new dances all evening.

capon


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For SUNDAE
> Super user nerds defeat arrogant experts
> TRITIP



tempests raging in the inner peninsula.

chubs


----------



## MSC

For CHUBS
Charging hippos utilize blazing speed
CLARET


----------



## vitauta

where's mudbug, msc, vanilla, nikki, timothy, and snip, of course--where is everybody?  wanna playyy?


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For CHUBS
> Charging hippos utilize blazing speed
> CLARET



alrighhht!!





come let's all recover electricity today.

brownie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brownie

Because Robert Overcooked Weiners, Nobody Is Eating

WEINER


----------



## Dawgluver

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> brownie
> 
> Because Robert Overcooked Weiners, Nobody Is Eating
> 
> WEINER



When everyone is near, exit royally.

Sorbet


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> When everyone is near, exit royally.
> 
> Sorbet



sands of rehoboth beach ever tempting.

pesto


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> sands of rehoboth beach ever tempting.
> 
> pesto



Pretty eels soon take over.

Turbot


----------



## MSC

For TURBOT
Turbulent undergrads risk bodies over tuition
SCAMPI


----------



## Dawgluver

For scampi

So, can a man pretend innocence?

Pierogi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pierogi

Parmesan Is Especially Requested Over Gouda Instantly

GOUDA


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> Pierogi
> 
> Parmesan Is Especially Requested Over Gouda Instantly
> 
> GOUDA



v.b. you're good!

grilling outside until darkness arrives.

sirloin


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> v.b. you're good!
> 
> grilling outside until darkness arrives.
> 
> sirloin



Simply irrigating rocks lets one inspire naturally.

Ribeye


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> Simply irrigating rocks lets one inspire naturally.
> 
> Ribeye




 Rest in bed enough, you’ll energize. 

Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thanks, vitauta! ^^^

chicken

Chef Has Introduced Chicken Kabob Entrées Now

KABOB


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> thanks, vitauta! ^^^
> 
> chicken
> 
> Chef Has Introduced Chicken Kabob Entrées Now
> 
> KABOB




Kitchen Aid Blender On Board

SPAGHETTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti

She Prepared A Gigantic Ham Expecting The Temperamental Inlaws

SAUCE


----------



## MSC

For SPAGHETTI
Stag party antics get heated through tongue-tied inebriates
Well LOL you beat me to it but I like my answer so much I'm leaving it up!  So for SAUCE:
Some are undercover cops exclusively
MUSTARD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mustard

Many Unusual Student Tourists Ate Roasted Duck

SAUCE


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> spaghetti
> 
> She Prepared A Gigantic Ham Expecting The Temperamental Inlaws
> 
> SAUCE



She Announced Uncle Charlie's Entrance.

STEWED


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> She Announced Uncle Charlie's Entrance.
> 
> STEWED



So to everyone who eats, do!

Dough


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> So to everyone who eats, do!
> 
> Dough



Do Only Ugly Girls Help?

Jelly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jelly

Jim Eats Lean Loin Year-round.

ROMANO


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> jelly
> 
> Jim Eats Lean Loin Year-round.
> 
> ROMANO



 Robert Owns Many A Nonprofit Organizations. 

WAFFLES


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Robert Owns Many A Nonprofit Organizations.
> 
> WAFFLES



Why are fey friends less effective salesmen?

Oatmeal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

WAFFLES

Watermelon Attracts Fruit Flies Leaving Everyone Sneer

MELON


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dawgluver said:


> Why are fey friends less effective salesmen?
> 
> Oatmeal


 

OATMEAL

Omelets And Toast Make Everything All Lovely

OMELET


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> OATMEAL
> 
> Omelets And Toast Make Everything All Lovely
> 
> OMELET



Omelets Make Easy, Light Entertainment Treats.

BUCKWHEAT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Buckwheat

Big Uptown Cafe Keeps Waitress Hurrying Everyday At Tables

COFFEE


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Buckwheat
> 
> Big Uptown Cafe Keeps Waitress Hurrying Everyday At Tables
> 
> COFFEE



Customers Ordered Free Food, Even Enjoyed.

WHISK


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whisk

Wonderful Havarti Is Secretly Kept

HAVARTI


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> whisk
> 
> Wonderful Havarti Is Secretly Kept
> 
> HAVARTI



Have A Very Artistic Rewarding Time Indeed.

ORZO


----------



## MSC

For ORZO
Ownership revivifies zealous opportunists
LASAGNA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lasagna

Leslie Anxiously Sold A Great, New Accordion

PASTA


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> Lasagna
> 
> Leslie Anxiously Sold A Great, New Accordion
> 
> PASTA



procrastinators are slow to act.

syrup


----------



## MSC

For SYRUP
Shooting your roommate upsets police!
COBBLER


----------



## haroldathampton

MSC said:


> For SYRUP
> Shooting your roommate upsets police!
> COBBLER



Cooking our beer braised lamb, enjoyed regularly.

PUDDING


----------



## Dawgluver

haroldathampton said:
			
		

> Cooking our beer braised lamb, enjoyed regularly.
> 
> PUDDING



Pick up darling daughter in New Guinea.

Pretzels


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> Pick up darling daughter in New Guinea.
> 
> Pretzels



Put Raw Eggs Together, Zest Eleven Lemons Separately. 

Shredded


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shredded

Sue's Home Really Entertains Doctors, Dentists, Even Dermatologists

PEPPER


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> shredded
> 
> Sue's Home Really Entertains Doctors, Dentists, Even Dermatologists
> 
> PEPPER



People Eat Prepared Peppers, Even Raw.

Braised


----------



## haroldathampton

PattY1 said:


> People Eat Prepared Peppers, Even Raw.
> 
> Braised



Burgoo raised animals include steak, elk, deer.

BURGOO


----------



## MSC

For BURGOO
Buttering up rarely guarantees ongoing opportunities
MUTTON


----------



## PattY1

MSC said:


> For BURGOO
> Buttering up rarely guarantees ongoing opportunities
> MUTTON



Most Unattended Toddlers Trip On Nothing

Quail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Quail

Queen Ursula Ate Italian Lasagna

LASAGNA


----------



## MSC

For LASAGNA
Launching airworthy shuttles appropriately gratify NASA Astronauts
VINEGAR


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vinegar

Vermicelli Is Never Eaten. Guys Appreciate Ravioli.

RAVIOLI


----------



## PattY1

MSC said:


> For LASAGNA
> Launching airworthy shuttles appropriately gratify NASA Astronauts
> VINEGAR



 Very Interesting News Emerged Generating Alabama Riots. 

SHALLOTS


----------



## jabbur

SHALLOTS
*S*eems *H*al *a*nd *L*ois* l*ost *o*ut *t*o *S*teve.

carrots


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shallots

She Has A Large Light Over The Stove

CABBAGE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

carrots

Cabbage And Roasted Red Onion Taste Super

CABBAGE


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> vinegar
> 
> Vermicelli Is Never Eaten. Guys Appreciate Ravioli.
> 
> RAVIOLI



 Rarely Are Vandals Invited On Legal Investigations. 

Cucumber


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> carrots
> 
> Cabbage And Roasted Red Onion Taste Super
> 
> CABBAGE



 Cabbage And Broccoli, Both Are Gas Energizers. 

TURKEY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Turkey

The Undercooked Roast Kept Everyone Yelling

SQUASH


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Turkey
> 
> The Undercooked Roast Kept Everyone Yelling
> 
> SQUASH



Some Quarterbacks Use A Safety Hook.

Hibachi


----------



## MSC

For HIBACHI
Hillary is back again calling him infamous
FRAPPE


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For HIBACHI
> Hillary is back again calling him infamous
> FRAPPE




fix rack and pinion, pull engine.


broil


----------



## MSC

For BROIL
Brazen rioters often incite police
STEAM


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For BROIL
> Brazen rioters often incite police
> STEAM



sometimes the endings are maudlin.

braise


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> sometimes the endings are maudlin.
> 
> braise



Be really aware I sell elves.

Celery


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Be really aware I sell elves.
> 
> Celery



chicks earnestly lay every rich yolk.

carrot


----------



## MSC

For CARROT
Callous and resentful rowdies ostracize tourists
CODDLE


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For CARROT
> Callous and resentful rowdies ostracize tourists
> CODDLE




cats or dogs don't lick everyone.

compote


----------



## MSC

For COMPOTE
Crabby old men portray 'ornery' to extreme
HANGER (as in steak)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hop about never going eastward, right?

Quail


----------



## vitauta

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hop about never going eastward, right?
> 
> Quail



quarrel until all is laughter.

skirt (as in steak)


----------



## MSC

For SKIRT
Some knapsacks include remote trackers
T-Bone


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For SKIRT
> Some knapsacks include remote trackers
> T-Bone



texting--boring, ongoing, necessary exhortations. 


strip (as in steak)


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:
			
		

> texting--boring, ongoing, necessary exhortations.
> 
> strip (as in steak)



Spaghetti. Try Ragou(SP?) in Pasta. 

Pasta


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> Spaghetti. Try Ragou(SP?) in Pasta.
> 
> Pasta



pumpkin augmented soup tastes awesome!

sherbet


----------



## MSC

For SHERBET
Stereo headphones enhance rock bands enjoyment terrifically
SHANK (as in lamb)


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For SHERBET
> Stereo headphones enhance rock bands enjoyment terrifically
> SHANK (as in lamb)




sexy hunks are never keepers.

joint (as in meat)


----------



## MSC

For JOINT
Jamboree organizations institute national tours
TRI-TIP


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For JOINT
> Jamboree organizations institute national tours
> TRI-TIP



token remittance is - tithing in pennies.

chuck


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> token remittance is - tithing in pennies.
> 
> chuck



Crazy heroes usurp candid klutzes.

Teriaki


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Crazy heroes usurp candid klutzes.
> 
> Teriaki




thinking every rebuff is a kiss instead.

paella


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> thinking every rebuff is a kiss instead.
> 
> paella



Previously, all earls laughed loudly alone.

Crouton


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Previously, all earls laughed loudly alone.
> 
> Crouton




chasing rainbows one under the other nonstop.

franks


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> chasing rainbows one under the other nonstop.
> 
> franks



Friends rarely answer new kids' stories.

Zucchini


----------



## hamm4

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Friends rarely answer new kids' stories.
> 
> Zucchini



Zoos under construction cool hippos in nice ice

Salmon


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Zoos under construction cool hippos in nice ice
> 
> Salmon



spend a lifetime measuring one's nerve.

gravy


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> spend a lifetime measuring one's nerve.
> 
> gravy



Gummy rice, always very yucky

Salad


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Gummy rice, always very yucky
> 
> Salad




sorry about leaving any dishes.

liver


----------



## MSC

For LIVER
Lookie-Lous irritate vampires entertaining recruits
CUMIN


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For LIVER
> Lookie-Lous irritate vampires entertaining recruits
> CUMIN




capitulate under more intrepid navies.

chard


----------



## babetoo

charlie had a rotten day

fries


----------



## vitauta

babetoo said:


> charlie had a rotten day
> 
> fries






fast, rare, imported, elegant sedans.

catsup


----------



## MSC

Frogs rollick in every stream
STRAIN


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> Frogs rollick in every stream
> STRAIN



storm torrents ran amok in newark.

lamprey


----------



## MSC

For LAMPREY
Ladies and men painfully rotund, eat yogurt
GINGER


----------



## Janet H

MSC said:


> GINGER



Gastronomy induces numerous good eatery reviews.

MACERATE


----------



## vitauta

Janet H said:


> Gastronomy induces numerous good eatery reviews.
> 
> MACERATE



many animals can exist royally acting tamely endearing.

waffles


----------



## MSC

For MACERATE
Many a Communist exacerbated relations at the embassy
DARN! beat me to it.
Okay for WAFFLES
Woefully abject, fears finding less exciting shows
CATFISH


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For MACERATE
> Many a Communist exacerbated relations at the embassy
> CATFISH




comedians act the fool if slapstick helps.


----------



## MSC

vitauta said:


> comedians act the fool if slapstick helps.


Next word please


----------



## vitauta

escarole
or
dijon


----------



## hamm4

Did it jump on Nick?

Garlic


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Did it jump on Nick?
> 
> Garlic





generics are routinely lacking individual character.

cloves


----------



## hamm4

Classy ladies on vacation enjoying snuff

Lemon


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Classy ladies on vacation enjoying snuff
> 
> Lemon




let's eat many oysters naked.

honey


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> let's eat many oysters naked.
> 
> honey



He only needed eleven yen

Cheese


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> He only needed eleven yen
> 
> Cheese



course, he existed essentially sans expenses....

kohlrabi


----------



## joesfolk

MSC said:


> This has been a long-running game on other sites and thought it would be fun to try it here.
> The idea is to make a 'reasonable' sentence from the letters provided by a 5-letter word that is food or eating or kitchen related.
> To make this game more flexible, the word can be 4, 5, or 6 letters.
> For example: if the 4-letter word was "SPAM", the sentence could be as simple as "Send Pat a message", or perhaps a bit more creative E.G. "Smoking pot alters memory".
> Example #2: MANGO--"Many adults never grow old"
> Example #3--TENDER--Trying every new dining experience rocks!"
> The word for the next poster to make a sentence from is:
> CREPE


 
I thought the rules should be revisited.


----------



## hamm4

Thanks Joe  How about

Pizza


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> course, he existed essentially sans expenses....
> 
> kohlrabi



keep on holding lengthy rituals and beseech idols.


----------



## Janet H

hamm4 said:


> Thanks Joe  How about
> 
> Pizza



Perfection is zero zucchini, ANYWHERE!



tempeh


----------



## hamm4

Janet H said:
			
		

> Perfection is zero zucchini, ANYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> tempeh



Temptation: every man's paradise ends horrific

Melon


----------



## MSC

For MELON
Most everyone loathes opulent nabobs
PARED


----------



## jusnikki

MSC said:


> For MELON
> Most everyone loathes opulent nabobs
> PARED


 

Paula ate real eggs daily.

candy


----------



## chopper

Candy

Chocolate and neccos daily, yearly!!!


----------



## chopper

I am forgetful today. 

Let's try

Oranges


----------



## joesfolk

Our real age never grows ever slowly.


Walnut


----------



## hamm4

Wilma always learned nothing under trees

Mints


----------



## joesfolk

Mother insists "No tight skirts."

Knife


----------



## hamm4

Ken nixed ice for eggs

Beans


----------



## MSC

For BEANS
Boiled eggs are nothing special
KAHLUA


----------



## Somebunny

MSC said:
			
		

> For BEANS
> Boiled eggs are nothing special
> KAHLUA



Kathy always has lovely umbrellas around 

Quiche


----------



## MSC

For QUICHE
Querulous undergrads infuriate college hierarchies everlastingly!
PAPRIKA


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For QUICHE
> Querulous undergrads infuriate college hierarchies everlastingly!
> PAPRIKA



peaches are powerfully rich in key antioxidants.

soybean


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> peaches are powerfully rich in key antioxidants.
> 
> soybean



Sally only yells because Eddie acts nasty.

Crepes


----------



## MSC

For CREPES
Colt revolvers ended pistoleros expectations suddenly
MENUDO


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For CREPES
> Colt revolvers ended pistoleros expectations suddenly
> MENUDO



mitigate evil nightmares using deflecting obscenities.

goulash


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> mitigate evil nightmares using deflecting obscenities.
> 
> goulash



Going out under long angry sunshine hurts

Dates


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Going out under long angry sunshine hurts
> 
> Dates



do ask, tell everybody's sexuality.

prune


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:
			
		

> do ask, tell everybody's sexuality.
> 
> prune



Previous rulers underestimated northern enemies.

Cream


----------



## MSC

For PRUNE
Please remove unnecessary navel excrescences!
ARG!  LOL, beaten to the post again
Okay for CREAM
Can't remember everything after midnight
THYME


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tonight, have your minions excersize.

Maize


----------



## MSC

For MAIZE
Most adults ignore zealous entrepreneurs
BASTE


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baboons always start too early.

Pickle


----------



## Somebunny

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Baboons always start too early.
> 
> Pickle



Pretending interest can kill loves effect.

CRUST


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> Pretending interest can kill loves effect.
> 
> CRUST[/QUOT
> 
> charming rogues use subtle techniques.
> 
> 
> tempeh


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> Somebunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending interest can kill loves effect.
> 
> CRUST[/QUOT
> 
> charming rogues use subtle techniques.
> 
> 
> tempeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanksgiving eve many people eat hummus.
> 
> gravy
Click to expand...


----------



## MSC

Grateful Red-Sox athletes vanquish Yankees
MASALA


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> Grateful Red-Sox athletes vanquish Yankees
> MASALA



many a sunday afternoon languishes away.


lobster


----------



## MSC

For LOBSTER
Lovers of Brazilian Syrah taste every release
CRUET


----------



## joesfolk

Can't rappers use extra talent?

bread


----------



## MSC

For BREAD
British redcoats entered American dominions
CAPERS


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For BREAD
> British redcoats entered American dominions
> CAPERS



copy and paste exciting recipe sources.

keewee


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> copy and paste exciting recipe sources.
> 
> keewee



killing erstwhile enemies would eventually end.

perch


----------



## MSC

vitauta said:


> copy and paste exciting recipe sources.
> 
> keewee


I googled this spelling and all that came up is "KIWI"
But can still make a sentence out of it!
Keep eating everything when ennui enervates
KOSHER


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> I googled this spelling and all that came up is "KIWI"
> But can still make a sentence out of it!
> Keep eating everything when ennui enervates
> KOSHER



sawry, yoor absalootly wright. awl keywie spelengs luk funee tu mee....


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> I googled this spelling and all that came up is "KIWI"
> But can still make a sentence out of it!
> Keep eating everything when ennui enervates
> KOSHER




killer orcas sometimes have eaten relatives.


pilaf


----------



## MSC

For PILAF
Perilous instrument landings are fatal
CRUMBS


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For PILAF
> Perilous instrument landings are fatal
> CRUMBS




can really uptight matrons become strippers?

heirloom


----------



## CWS4322

His egotistical, irresponsible rebellious life-partner offered only money.

(That was tough and it was more than five letters)

beans


----------



## MSC

For BEANS
Buy everybody a new SUV!
STRAIN


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> His egotistical, irresponsible rebellious life-partner offered only money.
> 
> (That was tough and it was more than five letters)
> 
> beans



yes, but your answer was more complex and interesting! (you are good, cws)


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For BEANS
> Buy everybody a new SUV!
> STRAIN





sometimes the resistance army is necessary.

danish


----------



## MSC

For DANISH
Dramatic arts nettle insensitive supercilious hauteurs
FRITOS


----------



## hamm4

Frightened ravens in trees only shoo

Sauce


----------



## CWS4322

Sauce

Send all umpires condolences early.

Apple


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> Sauce
> 
> Send all umpires condolences early.
> 
> Apple



angry pantomime performers leave elaborately.

crisps


----------



## MSC

For CRISPS
Card-carrying reprobates inevitably seek potential sex
CHERRY


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> For CRISPS
> Card-carrying reprobates inevitably seek potential sex
> CHERRY



choose how events really roll y'all.

fruit


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> choose how events really roll y'all.
> 
> fruit



fame rises until it topples.

polenta


----------



## babetoo

that has seven letters

please let everyone get other

 accolades, not this one.

grape


----------



## vitauta

babetoo said:


> that has seven letters
> 
> please let everyone get other
> 
> accolades, not this one.
> 
> grape



get ready and plant evergreens.


sugar


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> get ready and plant evergreens.
> 
> sugar



Super upper ground ants rule

Walnut


----------



## MSC

Please note--re the number of letters in the words, true that my initial 'rules' were for 4, 5 or 6 letter words,and since then there have been many instances of 7 & 8 letter words.  As I'd prefer this game to be the opposite of rigid, I'm okay with longer words as long as it doesn't get completely out of hand...so please no 15 letter words!
For WALNUT
Winners acknowledge losing naturally upsets tummies
CASHEW


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> Please note--re the number of letters in the words, true that my initial 'rules' were for 4, 5 or 6 letter words,and since then there have been many instances of 7 & 8 letter words.  As I'd prefer this game to be the opposite of rigid, I'm okay with longer words as long as it doesn't get completely out of hand...so please no 15 letter words!
> For WALNUT
> Winners acknowledge losing naturally upsets tummies
> CASHEW



colonial americans survived harsh, extreme winters.

chowder


----------



## babetoo

can homes hunker down without digging ever deeper or is the depth outside the purview  of the digger?


i think this works, got a little confused. lol


----------



## vitauta

next word:  wheat


----------



## CWS4322

Why has Edith acquired trust?
Quince


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> Why has Edith acquired trust?
> Quince



quietly uttered ideas nevertheless create excitement.


oyster


----------



## CWS4322

vitauta said:


> quietly uttered ideas nevertheless create excitement.
> Good one Vitauta! Since Q is my favorite letter, I had several possibilities, but that's great!


----------



## MSC

For OYSTER
Only young tarantulas terrify egg-laying reptiles
MARROW


----------



## CWS4322

My aunt Rosie ran over Wayne.

Chili


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> My aunt Rosie ran over Wayne.
> 
> Chili



(thanks)

chasing harleys is like inhaling.

anise


----------



## CWS4322

All new interns sleep erratically.
lemon


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> All new interns sleep erratically.
> lemon




living easy means owing nobody.


radish


----------



## MSC

Resident Aborigines don't investigate snake hangouts
CREOLE


----------



## simonbaker

Crazy rollerbladers enjoy oreo's, licking endlessley

Cajun


----------



## babetoo

urgent call for a nice jeweler.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> urgent call for a nice jeweler.


 
Cajun?

New word?


----------



## vitauta

new word:  shank


----------



## MSC

For SHANK
Some have absolutely no knowledge...(words to live by)
RENDER


----------



## simonbaker

Rejected everytime nobody dances every rumba.

Grains


----------



## MSC

For GRAINS
Guilty Rappers are in nervous states
BARLEY


----------



## simonbaker

Baking apple rice like every year.

THYME


----------



## MSC

For THYME
The Himalayan Yeti may exist
CHINOIS


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking ham in Naples, outside ingrids salon.

JALEPENO


----------



## hamm4

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Cooking ham in Naples, outside ingrids salon.
> 
> JALEPENO



Jane always liked elves playing even near oceans

Olive


----------



## MSC

For OLIVE
Oligarchs love incarcerating vociferous ex-patriots
BURMESE


----------



## simonbaker

Bringing urban residential midwest, easy street everlasting

CURRY


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Can't ugly rhinos read yet?

Water


----------



## MSC

For WATER
Western Allies test enemy resolve
STUFF


----------



## simonbaker

Support tight underwear from france

PORKEY


----------



## MSC

For PORKEY (never sawit spelled that way)
Persons of rationality knowlingly execrate Yobbos
QUART


----------



## mudbug

QUART - quit underestimating all recipes today

PINT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pint

Panini Is Now Toasted

TOASTED


----------



## simonbaker

Toasted:  Taking old applesauce syrup trying everything deadend.

SAUTED


----------



## MSC

For SAUTED
Sightings around UFOS tantalize eminent disbelievers
SIRLOIN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sirloin

Saucy Italian Ravioli Leaves Oliver In Nausea

RAVIOLI


----------



## MSC

For RAVIOLI
Roll's are valuable if only left intact
DHANSAC


----------



## simonbaker

Doing happy aerobics nicely singing applesauce cake

Veigen


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Doing happy aerobics nicely singing applesauce cake
> 
> Veigen


for Veigen:

Very enigmatic individuals get every nuance.

For Vegan:
Voice extras get a name

Bacon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bacon

Bacon And Cheese Omelets Nourish

OMELET


----------



## MSC

For OMELET
Old men enjoy ladies exhibiting themselves
BRAINS


----------



## simonbaker

Boys remembering aliens invading new suburbs.

Piano


----------



## MSC

For "PIANO" - Please note, should be a "food" word
Playing in auditoriums needs organization
SESAME


----------



## simonbaker

Saying everything sassey always minimizes everything

SPICES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Spices

She Prepares Incredible Cakes, Even Scones

SCONES


----------



## MSC

For SCONES
She continues on noodging eating sweets
SWEETS


----------



## CWS4322

Sally was extremely excited to surf.
SHRIMP


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> Sally was extremely excited to surf.
> SHRIMP



specifically, how ribald is my paramour?

lamprey


----------



## CWS4322

Larry and Mark prayed Edward evacuated yesterday.
Turkey


----------



## simonbaker

Taking unessesary risks eating kitkats every year.

SNAPPER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Snapper

Sally Never Actually Properly Prepared Evelyn's Recipe

RECIPE


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> Snapper
> 
> Sally Never Actually Properly Prepared Evelyn's Recipe
> 
> RECIPE



raw eggs can introduce poisonous elements.

lentil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lentil

Leon Eats Never-ending Tiramisu In Loungwear

TACOS


----------



## simonbaker

Tacos:  Talk about cars, oldsmobiles, stationwagons

CHURRO


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Tacos:  Talk about cars, oldsmobiles, stationwagons
> 
> CHURRO



can't hack underdone ribs--rather, overcooked.

tripe


----------



## simonbaker

Tripe:  Trains ride in perfect eternity.


COFFEE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_tripe_....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





coffee

Creating Old Family Food Elevates Enjoyment

CAKES


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> _tripe_....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee
> 
> Creating Old Family Food Elevates Enjoyment
> 
> CAKES



camels and kangaroos endure sand.

cutlet


----------



## simonbaker

Cutlet:  Corge's under tables eating taco's.

CHOPPED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker, you forgot the "L" in cutlet  

chopped

Cindy Had Old Pepperoni Pizza Each Day

PEPPER


----------



## Somebunny

PEPPER[/QUOTE]

People expect perfectly prepared elements  regionally.

Tooth (as in al dente)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tooth

 Truffle Oil Obviously Tastes Heavenly

TRUFFLE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> simonbaker, you forgot the "L" in cutlet
> 
> chopped
> 
> Cindy Had Old Pepperoni Pizza Each Day
> 
> PEPPER


 oops...my bad.


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> tooth
> 
> Truffle Oil Obviously Tastes Heavenly
> 
> TRUFFLE


 Tracking river undercurrents for flavoring lime evergreens

Latte


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Latte

Lasagna And Tiramisu Taste Exotic

GRAVY


----------



## simonbaker

Gravy:  Getting rowdey after victor's yearbook

Pumpkin


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Gravy:  Getting rowdey after victor's yearbook
> 
> Pumpkin




peeking under my plaid kilt is naughty.

ginger


----------



## CWS4322

Cheerfully, Howard opened Peter's personal email directory.

Olives


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Oscar likes 4 egg sandwiches

Baloney


----------



## vitauta

She Eats Cheese said:


> Oscar likes 4 egg sandwiches
> 
> Baloney




beefy aging linebackers need easy yards.

relish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relish

Reusing Evening's Leftovers Is Simply Handy

STARCH


----------



## simonbaker

STARCH:  Surely tom asked rick cherry hemp.

ROASTED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ROASTED

Rutabagas, Onions And Steak Tasted Especially Delicious

STEAK


----------



## simonbaker

STEAK: Sinfully teacakes eaten after krispykremes.

COOKIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cindy Outdid Olga's Kitchen In Expensive Stove

OATMEAL


----------



## simonbaker

Oatmeal: Orniary angry tom makes everyone absoulutely livid.

Chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate

Chef Had Outstandingly Cooked Oven Lasagna At Tuesday's Event

RICOTTA


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> chocolate
> 
> Chef Had Outstandingly Cooked Oven Lasagna At Tuesday's Event
> 
> RICOTTA



relaxing in cancun once the tempests abate.


gyros


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gyros

Grilling Your Red Onions Satisfies

CREAM


----------



## simonbaker

Cream:  Creating riced eggplant after monday

LEMONS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lemons

Loin Easily Marinates, Offering Nice Supper

SIRLOIN


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Stryper Is Rockin Lots Of International Neighbors!

Linguine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Linguine

Loretta Is Nice Getting Ursula Into New Establishment

BEETS


----------



## vitauta

black ebony eyes trick suitors.

flank


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Francis likes a new kitchen

Poultry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Poultry

Phil Offered Us Large T-bones, Rib-eyes Yesterday

MARINADE


----------



## simonbaker

Marinade:  Mary and rick ignite narnia at daybreak everyday.

SPIRITS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spirits

She Prepared Italian Ragu, Including Terrific Spaghetti

PASTA


----------



## simonbaker

Patty & Susan talked ammway.

MANICOTTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

manicotti

Mozzarella And Nice, Irresistible Capicola Overwhelmed The Tastebuds Instantly

CAPICOLA


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> manicotti
> 
> Mozzarella And Nice, Irresistible Capicola Overwhelmed The Tastebuds Instantly
> 
> CAPICOLA




crosswords are particularly involved challenges of language application.

bisque


----------



## simonbaker

Bisque:  Because I'm suddenly queasey under enemies.

HALLOWEEN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

halloween

Having A Large Lasagna Obviously Wins Everyone Entering Neighborhood

SUGAR


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar: Serving Under Gullible, Arrogant Rebels


FOCASIA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

focasia

Fried Onions Can Accenuate Spicy, Italian Appetizers

CILANTRO


----------



## simonbaker

Cilantro:  Couldn't it later announce nathan tried reaching orlando.

HERBED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

herbed

Hank's Eating Roast Beef, Even Doughnuts

PAPRIKA


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> herbed
> 
> Hank's Eating Roast Beef, Even Doughnuts
> 
> PAPRIKA



pizzas are popular right in kindergarten already.

cider


----------



## kezlehan

Ooo cider! My favourite alcoholic drink!
Anyway: Can it drive everywhere really?

Orange


----------



## vitauta

kezlehan said:


> Ooo cider! My favourite alcoholic drink!
> Anyway: Can it drive everywhere really?
> 
> Orange



old relics are new geological exhibits.

punch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

punch

Poodle Unexpectedly Nipped Carl's Hand

NEWBURG


----------



## simonbaker

Newburg:  Nasty Eggplant Wednesday Became Ulga's Regular Grub.

MUSTARD


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Newburg:  Nasty Eggplant Wednesday Became Ulga's Regular Grub.
> 
> MUSTARD




morbid undead staggering toward apoplexed residents doomed.

brew


----------



## simonbaker

Brew:  Boring rick eats weird.

POPCORN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

popcorn

Pamela Orders Pork Chops Over Rouladen, Normally

CARROTS


----------



## simonbaker

Carrots:  Caring about racehorses, racedogs, ostrichs taken seriously.

EGGPLANT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eggplant

Everyone Growing Green Peppers Last August Needs Tomatoes

RAISIN


----------



## simonbaker

Raisin:  Reacting to indonesian slang inside naples.

CURRENTS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

currants

Chef Ursula Really Roasted A Nice Turkey Sunday

TURKEY


----------



## chopper

TURKEY:  Thanks unto relatives keeps everyone young. 

Pumpkin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pumpkin

Penelope's Unbelievable Meatloaf Pleased Kinfolk In Numbers

MEATLOAF


----------



## chopper

Meatloaf
Men eat all the leftovers, only after five!

Candy


----------



## hamm4

Candy always nicely dances yearly
Pepper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepper

Poached Eggs, Peppered Pork Excited Relatives

PORK


----------



## simonbaker

Pork:
Parents Outnumber Rambunctious Kids

JUICEY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juicey

Justin's Undercooked, Inedible Chicken Easily Yucked

GIZZARD


----------



## simonbaker

Gizzard:
Getting Infectious Zealous Zebra's After'Rambunctious Dancing


INTESTINE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

intestine

I Need Tasty, Excellent, Succulent Tenderloin In New Entrée

FLOUR


----------



## simonbaker

Flour
Fun Loving Orchestra Under Rafters

CANDY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

candy

Cindy And Ned Dined Yesterday

BASIL


----------



## simonbaker

Basil
Ben And Sarah Injested Lye.

ROSEMARY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rosemary

Roasted Octopus Sickened Everyone, Mainly Aunt Mary Yesterday

OCTOPUS


----------



## simonbaker

Octopus
Orinary Cats Take Ordinary Puppies Under Scrutiny

SQUID


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Squid

She Quit Using Imitation Dairy

DAIRY


----------



## simonbaker

Dairy
During An Inquiry Rita Yelped.

LACTOSE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lactose

Lobster And Cooked Trout Occupy Special Entrée

LOBSTER


----------



## simonbaker

Lobster
Larry Obviously Believes Susan Takes Estrogen Religously

ARMADILLO


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Lobster
> Larry Obviously Believes Susan Takes Estrogen Religously
> 
> ARMADILLO



armadillo is a 9 letter word, i'm not sure it's a legit food, and nobody has tried to solve this puzzle for 3 days.  may i propose a new game word?

salmon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salmon

She Adores Leftover Meatballs On Noodles

MEATS


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> salmon
> 
> She Adores Leftover Meatballs On Noodles
> 
> MEATS




merrily eating at sampling stations.

cakes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cakes

Can Annie's Kitchen Expedite Service?

PEANUT


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> cakes
> 
> Can Annie's Kitchen Expedite Service?
> 
> PEANUT


 Pushing Emily And Nathan Underneath Tables

FROSTED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frosted

Friendly Restaurant Offers Stew To Every Diner

STEW


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> frosted
> 
> Friendly Restaurant Offers Stew To Every Diner
> 
> STEW



spike the eggnog well.


giblet


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> spike the eggnog well.
> 
> 
> giblet


Give in but let Ethan eat
sesame


----------



## Vanilla Bean

giblet

Giving Individuals Bologna Leaves Everyone Trembling

FONTINA


----------



## kadesma

Vanilla Bean said:


> giblet
> 
> Giving Individuals Bologna Leaves Everyone Trembling
> 
> FONTINA


freezing nutmeg not til i need appetizer
yogurt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yogurt

Yolanda's Organization Gave Unbelievable Roast Turkey

DRESSING


----------



## kadesma

Vanilla Bean said:


> yogurt
> 
> Yolanda's Organization Gave Unbelievable Roast Turkey
> 
> DRESSING


dinner reservations except seasons showing increasing nut gathering
cinnamon


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> dinner reservations except seasons showing increasing nut gathering
> cinnamon




can't imagine not napping after mom's outsized napoleons.

oatmeal


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> can't imagine not napping after mom's outsized napoleons.
> 
> oatmeal


Over at the mall eats a lasagna
banana


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> Over at the mall eats a lasagna
> banana




binging at noon, appetite now aroused.

ricotta


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ricotta

Rural, Irish Chap Offered The Tourists Appetizers

BEER


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> ricotta
> 
> Rural, Irish Chap Offered The Tourists Appetizers
> 
> BEER



butter everything, especially radishes.

stock


----------



## no mayonnaise

vitauta said:


> stock



Someone Took Our Company's Komondor

GROSS


----------



## kadesma

no mayonnaise said:


> Someone Took Our Company's Komondor
> 
> GROSS


guests require overly sensative seating

summer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

summer

Some Unknown Musicians Met, Enjoying Risotto

RUMAKI


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> summer
> 
> Some Unknown Musicians Met, Enjoying Risotto
> 
> RUMAKI




relax until more adrenaline kicks in.

sherbet


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> relax until more adrenaline kicks in.
> 
> sherbet


Save her entire ripe berries entirely trimmed.
almonds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

almonds

Alice's Leftover Meatloaf Overrided Nathan's Delicious Stew

HARICOT


----------



## kadesma

Vanilla Bean said:


> almonds
> 
> Alice's Leftover Meatloaf Overrided Nathan's Delicious Stew
> 
> HARICOT


Harry asked Richard if Candy objected totally
persimmon


----------



## simonbaker

kadesma said:


> Harry asked Richard if Candy objected totally
> persimmon


 
Putting Everything Right Since I Mentioned My Overweight Nanny.

CATER


----------



## kadesma

simonbaker said:


> Putting Everything Right Since I Mentioned My Overweight Nanny.
> 
> CATER


Come and take either river
begginnings


----------



## Vanilla Bean

a hard one.. lol

beginnings

Betty Eventually Gave Incoming, New Neighbors Inexpensive, Nice Genoa salami

SALAMI


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> a hard one.. lol
> 
> beginnings
> 
> Betty Eventually Gave Incoming, New Neighbors Inexpensive, Nice Genoa salami
> 
> SALAMI



smile a lot and mean it.

punch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

PUNCH

Polly's Uncle Needed Chicken Hoagie

HOAGIE


----------



## kadesma

Vanilla Bean said:


> PUNCH
> 
> Polly's Uncle Needed Chicken Hoagie
> 
> HOAGIE


Heat oven and give in entirely.
entirely


----------



## vitauta

existential nights truth is recording every languid yawn....

compote


----------



## Vanilla Bean

compote

Cindy Only Makes Pancakes On Thursday Evenings

WAFFLE


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> existential nights truth is recording every languid yawn....
> 
> compote


can olive miss putting on the eggplant?
eggplant


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> can olive miss putting on the eggplant?
> eggplant




elephants grow gigantic powerful legs and never tire.

plantain


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> elephants grow gigantic powerful legs and never tire.
> 
> plantain


 
Planting Loganberries At Nancy's Tomorrow And Initiating Nobody.

LASAGNA


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Planting Loganberries At Nancy's Tomorrow And Initiating Nobody.
> 
> LASAGNA




landscaping a secret ancient garden, newly appointed.

sprout


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> landscaping a secret ancient garden, newly appointed.
> 
> sprout


 
Spreading Pureed Rice Outside Ursala's Townhouse.

PRODUCE


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Spreading Pureed Rice Outside Ursala's Townhouse.
> 
> PRODUCE




pouring rain one day until creeks erupted.


mangoes


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> pouring rain one day until creeks erupted.
> 
> 
> mangoes



"mangos" is also an acceptable spelling, if you wish.


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> "mangos" is also an acceptable spelling, if you wish.


 
Mashing Apples Nancy Gave Orvilles Snacking

KABOBS


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Mashing Apples Nancy Gave Orvilles Snacking
> 
> KABOBS




keep a big old bad secret.

creams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

creams

Chilling Raspberry Elegant Appetizers  Make Satisfaction

BERRY


----------



## simonbaker

Baking Eclairs Raised Ruckus Yesterday

CHICKEN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken

Chocolate Heavenly Ice Cream Keeps Everyone Nice

KEY LIME


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> chicken
> 
> Chocolate Heavenly Ice Cream Keeps Everyone Nice
> 
> KEY LIME


Keep Everyone Yelling  Like In Monday Evenings

SMOKIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smokies

Sara's Modern Oval Kitchen Is Exceptionally Smooth

KUCHEN


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> smokies
> 
> Sara's Modern Oval Kitchen Is Exceptionally Smooth
> 
> KUCHEN



kept using crack houses every night.

romano


----------



## Vanilla Bean

romano

Red Onion Marinara Awed Neighbors Outdoors

RAMPS


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> romano
> 
> Red Onion Marinara Awed Neighbors Outdoors
> 
> RAMPS


 Running Across Many Places Slowly

SCONES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scones

She Cooked One Nasty Egg Soufflé

PORRIDGE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> scones
> 
> She Cooked One Nasty Egg Soufflé
> 
> PORRIDGE


Putting Oranges Real Religously In Deep Gadgets Everyday

JUNCKET


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juncket

Jessie's Uptown New Cafe Kept Everyone Tasting

BUTTERNUT


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> juncket
> 
> Jessie's Uptown New Cafe Kept Everyone Tasting
> 
> BUTTERNUT




beware underweight tom turkeys, especially raised near unclaimed trash.

celery


----------



## Vanilla Bean

celery

Carrots, Even Leeks Embelished Roast Yesterday

LEEKS


----------



## mudbug

Leeks
Let everyone eat kindergarten soup.

GUAVA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

guava

Ginnie Uses Aromatic Vanilla, Always

VANILLA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> guava
> 
> Ginnie Uses Aromatic Vanilla, Always
> 
> VANILLA


 Vacationing After Nancy Included Lefse Loganberries Afterall.

MARSHMELLOW


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marshmallow

Meatloaf And Roasted Spuds Have My Aunt Louise Lounging On Waterbed

SPUDS


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> marshmallow
> 
> Meatloaf And Roasted Spuds Have My Aunt Louise Lounging On Waterbed
> 
> SPUDS


Spitting Peas Under Dad's Sofa

TATERS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taters

Tourists Ate Their Edibles Rather Slowly

KOSHER


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> taters
> 
> Tourists Ate Their Edibles Rather Slowly
> 
> KOSHER


 Knowing Oscar Sure Helps Everyone Relax

PICKELS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pickles

Phil Ingests Candied Kiwi, Loving Every Second

KOHLRABI


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> pickles
> 
> Phil Ingests Candied Kiwi, Loving Every Second
> 
> KOHLRABI


 Knowing About Hairstyles, Long, Ratted And Bobs Included

THANKSGIVING


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thanksgiving

Thelma Has A New Kitchen.  She Gives Invited Viewers Inventive, New Gadgets.

CRANBERRY


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> thanksgiving
> 
> Thelma Has A New Kitchen. She Gives Invited Viewers Inventive, New Gadgets.
> 
> CRANBERRY


 Crazy Renee Asked Nancy Before Everyone Reviewed Ricks Yearbook

STUFFING


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffing

She Tried Unusual Foods Featured In New Grocery

MUSTARD


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> stuffing
> 
> She Tried Unusual Foods Featured In New Grocery
> 
> MUSTARD




messed up stuffing turkey and ruined dinner.

sausage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausage

She And Uncle Stan Ate Green Endive

ENDIVE


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> sausage
> 
> She And Uncle Stan Ate Green Endive
> 
> ENDIVE




every night daddy is vanishing early.

cabbage


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> every night daddy is vanishing early.
> 
> cabbage


 Catching A Baby Before Accidents Get Everywhere

CUCUMBER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cucumber

Cranky, Uncle Charlie Undercooked Minced Beef. Everyone Ran.

BROTH


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> cucumber
> 
> Cranky, Uncle Charlie Undercooked Minced Beef. Everyone Ran.
> 
> BROTH






bunny rabbits ought to hop....

chard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chard

Celia Has A Rare Diamond

BISQUE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> chard
> 
> Celia Has A Rare Diamond
> 
> BISQUE


Baking In Silence Quickly Underestimates Everyone.

ROSETTES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rosettes

Really Old Senator Eats Turkey Tetrazzini Every Saturday

MACARONI


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> rosettes
> 
> Really Old Senator Eats Turkey Tetrazzini Every Saturday
> 
> MACARONI


Managing Angry Cops At Rick's Ongoing National inquiry

AL DENTE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

al dente

A Local Diner Eats Nachos Tuesday Evenings

SALSA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> al dente
> 
> A Local Diner Eats Nachos Tuesday Evenings
> 
> SALSA


Sipping A Loganberry Saturday Afternoon

JALEPENO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jalapeno

Jolly, Aunt Lucy Anxiously Purchased Expensive Non-stick Ovenware

GRAIN


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> jalapeno
> 
> Jolly, Aunt Lucy Anxiously Purchased Expensive Non-stick Ovenware
> 
> GRAIN


Grinding Rice Again In Norway

BEANS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beans

Big Earl Ate Nicoise Salad

NICOISE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> beans
> 
> Big Earl Ate Nicoise Salad
> 
> NICOISE


 Never Include Carol's Outdoor Igloo Saturday Evening.

WARMTH


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warmth

Will Alice Really Make The Ham?

GLAZE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> warmth
> 
> Will Alice Really Make The Ham?
> 
> GLAZE


 Grazing Larry Adds Zeal Everyday

BRAISED


----------



## Dante1972

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Grazing Larry Adds Zeal Everyday
> 
> BRAISED



Brandy relived an intrepid sailor's early duty.

Quesadilla


----------



## vitauta

Dante1972 said:


> Brandy relived an intrepid sailor's early duty.
> 
> Quesadilla




quit urging every sorry a***d dimwitted ignorant loser living arrogantly....


serrano


----------



## Vanilla Bean

serrano

Susie Eats Refrigerated Rhubarb and Navel Oranges

BRIE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> serrano
> 
> Susie Eats Refrigerated Rhubarb and Navel Oranges
> 
> BRIE


Buying Rich Inquires Everyday

MUNSTER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

muenster

Maurice's Uncle Ethan Naps Saturday, Then Easts Roast

FONDUE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> muenster
> 
> Maurice's Uncle Ethan Naps Saturday, Then Easts Roast
> 
> FONDUE


Franklin's Opportunity Now Decreased Under Everyone

HAVARTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

havarti

Henry And Vera Ate Rudolf's Tortellini Italiano

CON QUESO


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> havarti
> 
> Henry And Vera Ate Rudolf's Tortellini Italiano
> 
> CON QUESO


Collins Obnoxious Nanny Quit, Uneasey Saturdays Ohwell. 

GOUDA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gouda

Going Out Uptown Delights Anyone

NIBBLES


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> gouda
> 
> Going Out Uptown Delights Anyone
> 
> NIBBLES


 Naughty Ingrid Begins Begging Larry Every Saturday.

FAMISHED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

famished

Famous Anchor Maintains Inclement Snow Headed East, Daytime

MULLED CIDER


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> famished
> 
> Famous Anchor Maintains Inclement Snow Headed East, Daytime
> 
> MULLED CIDER


 Mugged Underground Larry Lied Everyday During Church Inside Dugouts Eating Raisins

BRISKET


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brisket

Beef Roast Is Simply Keen.... Everyone Tastes

SOY BEAN


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> brisket
> 
> Beef Roast Is Simply Keen.... Everyone Tastes
> 
> SOY BEAN


Sadly Octopuses Yelp Before Every Annual Nailing

MAHI MAHI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mahi mahi


My Aunt Helen Is Making A Homemade Icing


ICING


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> mahi mahi
> 
> 
> My Aunt Helen Is Making A Homemade Icing
> 
> 
> ICING


 Inclusive Cheese Includes Nancy's Gruyere

COOKIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cookies

Cindy's Outrageous Outdoor Kitchen Is Extending Samples

SAUTE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> cookies
> 
> Cindy's Outrageous Outdoor Kitchen Is Extending Samples
> 
> SAUTE


 Surely another Unknown Teamate's Expectectations

KITCHEN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kitchen

Karen Is To Cook Henry Eggs, Now

EGGS


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> kitchen
> 
> Karen Is To Cook Henry Eggs, Now
> 
> EGGS


Everything Gets Good Saturdays.

GINGERBREAD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gingerbread

George's Intelligent Niece Gives Expensive Roast Beef Really Executing Awesome Dinner

BRANDY


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> gingerbread
> 
> George's Intelligent Niece Gives Expensive Roast Beef Really Executing Awesome Dinner
> 
> BRANDY


Being Rich And Nasty Develops Yuletime

EGG NOG


----------



## Vanilla Bean

egg nog

Eating Grapes Gives Ned Outstanding Grandeur

GRAPES


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> egg nog
> 
> Eating Grapes Gives Ned Outstanding Grandeur
> 
> GRAPES


Getting Ready After Placing Everyones Smiles.

COCKTAILS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cocktails

Chefs Old Country Kitchen Tabled An Inviting Light Supper

SUPPER


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> cocktails
> 
> Chefs Old Country Kitchen Tabled An Inviting Light Supper
> 
> SUPPER


 Supporting Underground Potato Pickers Every Russet.

PEPPERMINT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peppermint

Penny Enjoys Peppered Pork, Especially Rare, Making It Nicely Tender

PEPPERED


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> peppermint
> 
> Penny Enjoys Peppered Pork, Especially Rare, Making It Nicely Tender
> 
> PEPPERED


Preparing Every Pasta Purchased Everyday Regarding Evening Dinner.

MARASHINO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

maraschino

Making A Really Awesome Salad, Chefs Have Incredible Naval Oranges

BASS


----------



## kleenex

bass

Baked Asian Sea Squirts

NATTO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

natto

Nola's Aunt Tasted the Octopus

FRICASSEE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> natto
> 
> Nola's Aunt Tasted the Octopus
> 
> FRICASSEE


Forgetful Rick Included Cathy After She Stole Sandwichs Every Evening.

BOULLION


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boullion

Bring Over Uncle Leon's Long, Irresistible Onion Noodles

CORNMEAL


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> boullion
> 
> Bring Over Uncle Leon's Long, Irresistible Onion Noodles
> 
> CORNMEAL


 Carol's Ornary Neice Makes Everyone Aphathetic Lately.

FESTIVITIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

festivities

Feeding Eleven Siblings Takes Incredible Vivacity, Impressive Talent, In Everyday Suppers

PLANTAIN


----------



## Barbara L

Vanilla Bean said:


> PLANTAIN


Pulling lettuce and nut taffy always injures Norwegians.

Avocado


----------



## Vanilla Bean

avocado

A Very Old Canadian Adores Denver Omelettes

FRIED


----------



## kleenex

Vanilla Bean said:


> avocado
> 
> A Very Old Canadian Adores Denver Omelettes
> 
> FRIED



Fried Rattlesnake Is Evening Dinner

CLOWNFISH


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clownfish

Cooking Lobster Obviously Wow'd Nextdoor Friends In Super Hunger

LOBSTER


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> clownfish
> 
> Cooking Lobster Obviously Wow'd Nextdoor Friends In Super Hunger
> 
> LOBSTER



look out because she trumps every ruff.

squid


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> look out because she trumps every ruff.
> 
> squid


Succulent Quesidilla's Underestimates Ingrid's Deli.

TILAPIA


----------



## Barbara L

simonbaker said:


> Succulent Quesidilla's Underestimates Ingrid's Deli.
> 
> TILAPIA


Ten ill-mannered ladies attacked pies in Australia.

NUTELLA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nutella

Neighbor Unexpectedly Tasted Everything Lazy Lola Assembled

CHEESY


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> nutella
> 
> Neighbor Unexpectedly Tasted Everything Lazy Lola Assembled
> 
> CHEESY


 Chocolate Hibernates Every Evening Since Yesterday

CHOCOLATE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate

Chef Has Onions, Cheese, Olives, Lettuce And Tortillas Everyday

TORTILLA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> chocolate
> 
> Chef Has Onions, Cheese, Olives, Lettuce And Tortillas Everyday
> 
> TORTILLA


 Trespassing On Roads Tomorrow Including Lovers Lane Always.

CHALUPA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chalupa

Cheryl Had A Large Uneaten Pepper Appetizer

ROULADEN


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> chalupa
> 
> Cheryl Had A Large Uneaten Pepper Appetizer
> 
> ROULADEN




remembering our upstate lazy and debauched everything nights....

posole


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> remembering our upstate lazy and debauched everything nights....
> 
> posole


Putting Others's Secondary Often Limits Everyone.

TURNIPS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turnips

The Unused Roast Is Now Partially Slimy

POTSTICKER


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> turnips
> 
> The Unused Roast Is Now Partially Slimy
> 
> POTSTICKER


Putting Others Together Since Tom Included Cheryl Kicking Everyone Regularly

BASMATTI


----------



## CWS4322

Better arrive sometime Monday afternoon to track Indians.

Cardamon


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> Better arrive sometime Monday afternoon to track Indians.
> 
> Cardamon


 Caring About Rita Determines A Monetary Obsession Nicely.

TUMERIC


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tumeric

The Untouched Meatball Entrée Really Is Crappy

KHEEMA
_indian spiced meat_


----------



## CWS4322

Kangeroos hop extremely eagerly; many acrobatically.

cranberry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cranberry

City Restaurant And New Bakery Exported Rather Rich Yummies

BROTH


----------



## CWS4322

Bring ribs, onions, to help.

apricot


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> Bring ribs, onions, to help.
> 
> apricot


 Apples Picked Right Inside Cottages Obviously Trip


MANGO


----------



## CWS4322

Married, Andy no go out.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mango

Mushrooms And Noodle Gratin Overflowed

GARNISH

_CWS, sorry, I didn't see your post.  I didn't update _
_the page as I thought someone was at the door._


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> mango
> 
> Mushrooms And Noodle Gratin Overflowed
> 
> GARNISH
> 
> _CWS, sorry, I didn't see your post. I didn't update _
> _the page as I thought someone was at the door._


Getting Another Rich Nanny In Stevens House.

VEGETABLE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetable

Very Enjoyable Gathering Excluded The Awful, Burping Lady Evelyn

BENEDICT


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> vegetable
> 
> Very Enjoyable Gathering Excluded The Awful, Burping Lady Evelyn
> 
> BENEDICT


Beginning Every Night Everyone Dictates Individual Cooking Techniques


BUDAPEST


----------



## CWS4322

But under darkness, a priest edited sacred texts.

Biscochitos


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> But under darkness, a priest edited sacred texts.
> 
> Biscochitos


 Before Induendo's Started Cathy Obviously Caught Harry's Illness Tuesday Or Sunday.

SPAGHETTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti

She Promised A Group Hot, Edible Turkey Tetrazzini Inside

BAY LEAF


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> spaghetti
> 
> She Promised A Group Hot, Edible Turkey Tetrazzini Inside
> 
> BAY LEAF


Believing Angie Yesterday Left Eric Angry Forever

CILLANTRO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cillantro

Chef Is Letting Little Amateur Nate Try Roasted Onions

GIMLET


----------



## Barbara L

Vanilla Bean said:


> cillantro
> 
> Chef Is Letting Little Amateur Nate Try Roasted Onions
> 
> GIMLET


Gary Illustrated Many Ladies Educating Tortillas

nutmeg


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara L said:


> Gary Illustrated Many Ladies Educating Tortillas
> 
> nutmeg


Naughty Ursela Takes Much Enjoyment Giggling.

PAPRIKA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

paprika

Penguins And Pigeons Rarely Institute Kind Affection

PLUMS


----------



## CWS4322

Police like using mace sometimes.

Schnapps


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> Police like using mace sometimes.
> 
> Schnapps



spoiled chickens have nifty apparel, pureed pears, snacks.

parsley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

parsley

Please Attend Rare, Saturday Luncheon, Especially You!

ENCHILADA


----------



## Barbara L

Vanilla Bean said:


> parsley
> 
> Please Attend Rare, Saturday Luncheon, Especially You!
> 
> ENCHILADA


Eddie Nervously Chided Helen, Insufferably Laughing, Angering Dairy Animals.

pot roast


----------



## CWS4322

Poultry outside today; rooster on ancient steel tractor.

Pina coladas.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pina coladas 

Puddings In Nelly's Adorable China Offered Ladies A Dessert And Solitude

TUNA MELT


----------



## Barbara L

Vanilla Bean said:


> pina coladas
> 
> Puddings In Nelly's Adorable China Offered Ladies A Dessert And Solitude
> 
> TUNA MELT


Tammy Unwittingly Netted Albacore; Many Eventually Left Town.

cherimoya


----------



## CWS4322

Chickens have extremely idiotic means of yodeling--awk-awk-awkkkk!

Meatballs


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> spoiled chickens have nifty apparel, pureed pears, snacks.
> 
> parsley


Putting A Rightous, Sassy Lady Entertained Yearly.

MARINATED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marinated

Matt's Appetizer Recipe Is Now At The Evening Dinner

MARSALA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> marinated
> 
> Matt's Appetizer Recipe Is Now At The Evening Dinner
> 
> MARSALA


Making Applesauce Right Surely Allows Lazy Attitudes

APPETIZERS


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Chickens have extremely idiotic means of yodeling--awk-awk-awkkkk!
> 
> Meatballs


This was in response to cherimoya. No one did one for meatballs. Was this response invisible?


----------



## Barbara L

CWS4322 said:


> This was in response to cherimoya. No one did one for meatballs. Was this response invisible?


I think someone didn't notice it had gone onto a new page or something.

For Meatballs:

Martha Eloquently Attempted To Butter Avocado Leaves, Lacking Success.

appetizers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

appetizers

Andrew Prepares Pizza, Eating The Incredibly, Zesty, Enjoyable Ragu Sauce

CHARLOTTE
_dessert _


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> appetizers
> 
> Andrew Prepares Pizza, Eating The Incredibly, Zesty, Enjoyable Ragu Sauce
> 
> CHARLOTTE
> _dessert _


 Cheryl's Hours Are Really Long On Tuedays, Thursdays, Everyday.

NAPOLEONS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

napoleans

Naggy Aunt Paula Offered Lazy Ed A Nice Stew

STEWED


----------



## CWS4322

Sometimes, turkey elicits weird, exotic dreams.

Porchetta


----------



## Vanilla Bean

porchetta

Pork, Oven-roasted, Really Can Have Everyone Taking The Alka-seltzer

MORTADELLA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> porchetta
> 
> Pork, Oven-roasted, Really Can Have Everyone Taking The Alka-seltzer
> 
> MORTADELLA


Making Obvious Rituals To Always Develop Everyone's Loud Laughter Always.

MEDITERRAINEAN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker said:


> Making Obvious Rituals To Always Develop Everyone's Loud Laughter Always.
> 
> MEDITERRAINEAN


 
_ You're being evil simonbaker!_

mediterrainean

Most Edible Dinners Incorporate Tender Rump Roast And Italian Napoleans Eventually At Night

STUFFING


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> _ You're being evil simonbaker! Sorry......._
> 
> mediterrainean
> 
> Most Edible Dinners Incorporate Tender Rump Roast And Italian Napoleans Eventually At Night
> 
> STUFFING


 
Starting To Understand Friendships  For Indivual Nice Girls.

MACARONI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

macaroni

Minestrone And Crackers Are Really Obvious Necessities Inside

MINESTRONE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> macaroni
> 
> Minestrone And Crackers Are Really Obvious Necessities Inside
> 
> MINESTRONE


Money Is Necessary Everytime Someone Takes Real Orniary, Naughty Eve.

BISQUE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bisque

Beverly's Impressive Shrimp Quiche United Everyone

QUICHE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> bisque
> 
> Beverly's Impressive Shrimp Quiche United Everyone
> 
> QUICHE


Quickly Understand Individual Cookies Have E-coli 

CARMELIZED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

carmelized

Can Aunt Ruth Make Edible Lasagna Incorporating Zelda's Expensive Dairy?

BARLEY


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> carmelized
> 
> Can Aunt Ruth Make Edible Lasagna Incorporating Zelda's Expensive Dairy?
> 
> BARLEY


Baking At Rita's Like Everyone Yesterday.

VEGETABLES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetables

Victor Easily Gives Every Table A Bourbon, Lemon, Exciting Sorbet

SORBET


----------



## simonbaker

sorbet
Surely Oregon Residents Believe Everyone Trespasses.

GELATTO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gelatto

Gene Entertains Laidies At The Tailgating Oldsmobile

BOURBON


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> gelatto
> 
> Gene Entertains Laidies At The Tailgating Oldsmobile
> 
> BOURBON


Bicycling On Urban Roads Beginning On Naples.

WATERMELONS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

watermelons

Watching Aunt Thelma Eat Raspberry Marmalade, Everyone Left.  One Niece Stayed.

MARMALADE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> watermelons
> 
> Watching Aunt Thelma Eat Raspberry Marmalade, Everyone Left. One Niece Stayed.
> 
> MARMALADE


Mom And Rick Made Applesauce Late Afternoon During Easter.

TUMERIC


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tumeric

The Uptown Maiden Eats Raspberry Ice Cream

FRUIT


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> tumeric
> 
> The Uptown Maiden Eats Raspberry Ice Cream
> 
> FRUIT


Friendly Russian Underground Individuals Trampled.

BANANA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

banana

Bertha And Nelly Added New Appetizers

SMOOTHIE


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Vanilla Bean said:


> banana
> 
> Bertha And Nelly Added New Appetizers
> 
> SMOOTHIE



Somebody Made Organic Orange Trifle Hidden In Ethiopia 

sauerkraut


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sauerkraut

Susie And Uncle Ed's Restaurant Kitchen Really Awed Uptown Tourists

FLAPJACK


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> sauerkraut
> 
> Susie And Uncle Ed's Restaurant Kitchen Really Awed Uptown Tourists
> 
> FLAPJACK


 Frank, Larry And Patty Jumped Around Chasing Kevin

PANCAKES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Penelope Assembles Neopolitan Cookies and Kool-aid Every Saturday


APPLES


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> Penelope Assembles Neopolitan Cookies and Kool-aid Every Saturday
> 
> 
> APPLES


American People Prepare Loving Everyone Sells.

GROCERIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

groceries

Grandma Ruth's Oven Cooked Excellent Roast, Impressing Every Sibling

GREENS


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> groceries
> 
> Grandma Ruth's Oven Cooked Excellent Roast, Impressing Every Sibling
> 
> GREENS


 Getting Ready Every Evening Needing Sympathy.

EXCELLENT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ed's X, Celia Easily Lifted Large Eggplant, Never Trembling

EGGPLANT


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ed's X, Celia Easily Lifted Large Eggplant, Never Trembling
> 
> EGGPLANT


Everyone Got Going Planning Larry's Alimony Next Tuesday.

HEALTHY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

healthy

He Expected A Large Turn-out, Helping Youngsters

SODA


----------



## simonbaker

Sarah Oddly Drinks Acid

PEPPERONI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pete Enjoys Pineapple Punch, Edith Reluctantly Orders Nightcap, Iced

NECTAR


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> Pete Enjoys Pineapple Punch, Edith Reluctantly Orders Nightcap, Iced
> 
> NECTAR


Nick Excitetly Captures Theresa's Aura Regularly

KOOL-AID


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kool-aid

Karen Obviously Owed Larry An Iced Drink

APRICOT


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> kool-aid
> 
> Karen Obviously Owed Larry An Iced Drink
> 
> APRICOT


 Actually Private Ryan Included Casey On Thursday.

VEGETABLES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetables

Valarie Easily Gets Excited Taking A Bath, Leaving Edward Speechless

ROMAINE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> vegetables
> 
> Valarie Easily Gets Excited Taking A Bath, Leaving Edward Speechless
> 
> ROMAINE


Racey Onlookers Maintained Angered Individuals, Nudists Everywhere!

SPINACH


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach

Sherri's Pie Impressed New Associate, Causing Hunger

PILAF


----------



## simonbaker

Pilaf

Potential Individuals Like American Families.

GARDEN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

garden

Gina Arranged Roasted Duck Evenings, Now

DUCK


----------



## simonbaker

DUCK
Digging Underground Captures Kittens

PHEASENT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pheasent

Please Have Excellent, Appetizing Sweets.  Englishmen Need Treacle

TREACLE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> pheasent
> 
> Please Have Excellent, Appetizing Sweets. Englishmen Need Treacle
> 
> TREACLE


Tracking Rich, Ethnic, Alert Creatures Like Everyone!

PUDDING


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pudding

Phony Uptown Dude Dined In New Garb

CAROB


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Carol and Ruth open bakery.

Zuchinni


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zuchinni

Zany Ursula Can Have Iced Neopolitans Now Intently

DREDGE


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Dredge

Dougs recipes emphasise dry goods exceptionally.

Raisin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

raisin

Ravioli And Italian Sausage Is Nice

BRAN


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Bran

Big Raisins Are Nasty

Canteloupe


----------



## simonbaker

CHAMPDAPHDAD said:


> Bran
> 
> Big Raisins Are Nasty
> 
> Canteloupe


 Can Another Nerd Take Everything Leftover Outside Under Peter's Entourage.


HONEYDEW


----------



## Vanilla Bean

honeydew

Harold's Only Niece Eyed Yesterday's Dinner, Eating Watermelon

WATERMELON


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Watermelon

When are those enormously round macaroons eaten lunch or night?

JUICER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juicer

Jenny Used Ice Cream, Even Raspberries

DIJON


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Dijon

Daphne insisted on juicing ordinary nectarines.

Nectarine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nectarine


Nate Expected Chef Tom At Reunion Inventing New Entrées


SPICE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> nectarine
> 
> 
> Nate Expected Chef Tom At Reunion Inventing New Entrées
> 
> 
> SPICE


 Seeking Priceless Insight Concerning Everyone.

TUMERIC


----------



## Orryette

TUMERIC 

Tonight U Might Even Realize I'm Crazy

BREAKFAST


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_Hello, Orryette!  Welcome to the site!_

breakfast

Bring Randy's Excellent Apéritif, Kayla Frankly Admitted She's Toasting

TOAST


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> _Hello, Orryette! Welcome to the site!_
> 
> breakfast
> 
> Bring Randy's Excellent Apéritif, Kayla Frankly Admitted She's Toasting
> 
> TOAST


 Tasting Onions Always Sets Tummyaches


QUICHE


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Tasting Onions Always Sets Tummyaches
> 
> 
> QUICHE




quiet until i can hear everything....


vanilla


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> quiet until i can hear everything....
> 
> 
> vanilla


 Vegetables Are Nice In Logan's Legendary Applesauce

APPLESAUCE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

applesauce

Apparently, Proper Pete Lets Everyone Sit Altogether, Understanding Chef's Entrées

PEAR


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> applesauce
> 
> Apparently, Proper Pete Lets Everyone Sit Altogether, Understanding Chef's Entrées
> 
> PEAR




please eat another raisin

halibut


----------



## Vanilla Bean

halibut

Ham And Leftover Italian Bread Usually Tantalizes

BREAD


----------



## Orryette

Bread

Brave Rabbits Eat Alligators Dinner

Eggplant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eggplant

Everyone Gathered Gawking, Pursuing Lobster And Nice Tempura

TEMPURA


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> eggplant
> 
> Everyone Gathered Gawking, Pursuing Lobster And Nice Tempura
> 
> TEMPURA


 Testing Everyone Mentally Purely Underestimates Rita's Angle.

SIRLOIN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sirloin

She Is Really Ludicrous, Overcooking Inlaws Noodles

PROVOLONE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> sirloin
> 
> She Is Really Ludicrous, Overcooking Inlaws Noodles
> 
> PROVOLONE


 Provocotive Rita Obviously Volunteered Ongoing  Lucious Original Nightly Excursions.

HAVARTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

havarti

Have A Vacation At Restaurants, Touring Italy

TOMATO


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> havarti
> 
> Have A Vacation At Restaurants, Touring Italy
> 
> TOMATO


Teaching Outrageous Math Always Takes Optimism

GRADUATION


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

simonbaker said:


> Teaching Outrageous Math Always Takes Optimism
> 
> GRADUATION



My first post in this topic. 

*G*etting *R*eally *A*wesome *D*egree *U*ndergoing *A*ppropriate *T*utiledge *I*ncluding *O*bfuscational *N*omenclature

AVOCADO


----------



## simonbaker

Gourmet Greg said:


> My first post in this topic.
> 
> *G*etting *R*eally *A*wesome *D*egree *U*ndergoing *A*ppropriate *T*utiledge *I*ncluding *O*bfuscational *N*omenclature
> 
> AVOCADO


 Always Very Open Concerning Adventures Dedicated Outdoors.

POACHED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poached

Provolone Oustandingly Accenuated Cappicola Hoagie.  Everyone's Delighted

HOAGIE


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> poached
> 
> Provolone Oustandingly Accenuated Cappicola Hoagie. Everyone's Delighted
> 
> HOAGIE


 Hanging Out At Georges Includes Everyone.

ITALIANIO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

italiano

I Took A Look In Annie's New Oven

ALMOND


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> italiano
> 
> I Took A Look In Annie's New Oven
> 
> ALMOND


Amy Likes Money On Noisy Days

PISTASHIO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pistashio

Pizza Is Super Tasty And Salami Hero Is Oustanding

TAQUITOS


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> pistashio
> 
> Pizza Is Super Tasty And Salami Hero Is Oustanding
> 
> TAQUITOS


 Talking  A Queasey Undergraduate Into Taking Objectives Sunday.

TOSTADA'S


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tostadas

Tourists Often Seek The Away Diners At Sundown

CHIPS


----------



## simonbaker

Chips

Cash Has It's Purpose Someday.

SNACKS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snacks

Salmon Nicoise Appetizers Created Kindred Smiles

PERCH


----------



## simonbaker

Perch
Persuing Every Rightous Church Holiday.

BULLHEAD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bullhead

Bring Uncle Lester.  Let Him Eat All Day.

WALLEYE


----------



## simonbaker

Walleye

Winning Another Lotto Like Everyone Yodeling Evenings.

ALLIGATOR


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alligator

A Large Lobster Is Getting A Treatment Over Russets

RUSSET


----------



## simonbaker

Russet

Rarely Undergraduates Succeed Since Everyone Thinks.

YUKON GOLD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yukon gold

You Used Kari's Old Nikon Going On Long Drive

PICNIC


----------



## simonbaker

Picnic
Punching In Catching Nasty Individuals Cheating

BASKET


----------



## Vanilla Bean

basket

Bring A Simple Kitchen Entrée Today

CHEETOS


----------



## simonbaker

cheetos

Chose Happy Energy Everyone, Twinkles Orbit Saturn

FREEZER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

freezer

Fred Really Enjoys Eating Zucchini, Endive,  Romaine

HARVEST


----------



## simonbaker

Harvest

Having A Reason Verify's Everyones Satisfied Tone.

FRIGIDARE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frigidare

Fine Rosé Is Giving Intolerant Democrats A Real Enhancement

BUFFET


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet

Ben Understands Friendly Fights Every Tuesday.

SMORGASBOARD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smorgasboard


She Made Outstanding Roast Goose And Stewed Beef On A Rainy Day


GOOSE


----------



## simonbaker

Goose
Getting Organized On Sunday Excels.

TURDUCKON         Have you ever eaten it?  A combination in 1 bird of turkey, duck &
                           chicken.  Personnally I think the duck taste overules the taste.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turduckon

The Unusual Redhead Dined Uneasily. Chef Ken Overcooked Noodles

RIBS

_NO, it sounds way tooooooo greasy for me._


----------



## simonbaker

Ribs

Rebels In Buses Sunday.

BRISKET


----------



## CWS4322

Ben really is sometimes klempted eating turkey.

Leeks


----------



## simonbaker

Leeks

Letting Everyone Eat Krumekaka Saturday.

TERIYAKI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teriyaki

The Expensive Rib-eye Is Yolanda's Awesome Kitchen Indulgence

CHICKPEA


----------



## simonbaker

Chickpea

Cheating Henry In Checkers Kinda Perturbs Edith Annually.

HUMMUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hummus

He Undercooks Many Meats, Usually Saturdays

BAKLAVA


----------



## simonbaker

Baklava
Believing And Knowing Literature Allows Valerie A's.

MIDWESTERN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

midwestern

Mikes Immature Daughter Wants Edith Showing The Expensive Ruby Necklace

MAPLE


----------



## simonbaker

Maple

Making A Place Like Eden.

CIABATTA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ciabatta

Cindy Is Actually Bringing Almond Tarts. They're Awesome!

ABALONE


----------



## simonbaker

Abalone

Another Buffet At Lori's On Nancy's E-mail.

VEGETARIAN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetarian

Vivian Expected Gigantic, Energetic Turn-out At Reception. Instead, Alotta No-Shows

RUMAKI


----------



## simonbaker

Rumaki

Rumaging Underground Makes A Kritter Interesting.

CHOCOLATE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate

Cindy Has Old Cousin Oliver Living At The Estate

CITRUS


----------



## simonbaker

Citrus

Circus In Town, Real  Undetermined Set-up.

OVEREASY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

overeasy

Obviously Victor Enjoys Rum.  Everyone Also Sampled Yesterday.

MUSTARD


----------



## simonbaker

Mustard
Making Unescesary Standards Tonight After Rick's Divorce.

CROISSANTS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

croissants

Can Rita Offer Incredible Shrimp Snacks, And Now Toasted Subs?

SNACKS


----------



## simonbaker

Snacks
Sitting Nicely At Cathy's, Kiting Sunday.

FRANKFURTER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frankfurter

Frank Really Annoyed Kinfolk, Feeding Undercooked Roast To Each Relative

ANNOY


----------



## simonbaker

Annoy
Another Naughty Nurse Off Yonkers

LASAGNA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lasagna

Lazy And Sick, Alice Gave No Attention

BURGER

_I'm sorry... I forgot the "N" in frankfurter from above... just noticed that._


----------



## simonbaker

Burger

Being Underdog Really Gets Everyone Reved.

SUSHI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sushi

She Usually Serves Ham Intentionally

PORK


----------



## simonbaker

Pork
Putting Online, Richard Knows.

SPARERIBS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spareribs

Sally Prepares Awesome Roasted Eggplant.  Relatives Invite Brothers, Sisters.

CORN


----------



## simonbaker

Corn
Coming On Real Nasty.

BROCCOLI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

broccoli

Brother Rick Offers Cathy Crab On Lettuce, Initially.

LETTUCE


----------



## simonbaker

Lettuce
Let Everyones Testey Tempers Unite Churchey Events.

PICKLES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pickles

Please Include Chef Kathy's Leftovers Every Saturday

LEFTOVER


----------



## simonbaker

Leftover
Letting Everyone, Frankly, Take Over Evelyns Rights.

CHILI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chef Helen Is Learning Italian

BARBECUE


----------



## simonbaker

Barbecue
Being At Robs Barmitzsfa, Everyone Caught Ursela Eloping.

CHARBROILED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cindy Has A Really Bright, Red Overcoat.  It Livened Everyone's Day.

CHEDDAR


----------



## simonbaker

Cheddar
Checking Hindues Energy During Decomposure Actually Releases.

MASCAPONE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mascapone

Martha's Awesome Sugar Cookies Amazed People One Nice Evening

MOLASSES


----------



## simonbaker

molasses
Molly Obviously Likes Adam Seriously.  Should'nt Everyone Shut-up?

SPAGHETTI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti

Snobbish People Asked Gents, Having Entertained, To Tidy, Indirectly

FOIL


----------



## simonbaker

Foil
Found Olive Oil Living.

DUMPLINGS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dumplings

Donna Usually Makes Pa's Lasagna In Nice, Giant Stove

DRESSING


----------



## simonbaker

Dressing
During Recent Events Steve Suddenly Investigated Nancy's Garden.


PEANUTS


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Peanuts
People Eating Anything Nutty Until They Stink

GRAFLAX 

Guess that'll probably require an X-ray. 

(I'm thinking of Sue Grafton's forthcoming novel "_X is for ..._" where who knows what 'X' will stand for? 'Xenophobia' ??? We don't have a lot of 'X' words...)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

graflax

Granny's Really Awesome Firecrackers Livened Alice's X.

GENOA

_I couldn't think of anything with x-ray, so I just left it as is._


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

genoa

Good Eats Never Occur Accidentally

OATMEAL


_(No problem on the X. It was kind of a curve ball anyway.) _


----------



## FluffyAngel

Oh, and tell me everything Angel liked.

Legumes


----------



## vitauta

FluffyAngel said:


> Oh, and tell me everything Angel liked.
> 
> Legumes




let's everybody gather up multiple escargot shells!

genips


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

genips

Good Eats Never Involve Personal Sacrifice

GAILAN


----------



## simonbaker

Gailan
Grieving Another Indecent Lady Always/Now

ANCHOVIES


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Orange marmilade


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barryl.ashworth said:


> Orange marmilade


Hi Barryl!

_The object of this game is to create a sentence out of the previous poster's word... an acronym. It started out one way, but it kind of branched out. The idea is still the same, though_.

anchovies

A Nice Chap Has Oven-roasted Veggies In Each Stew

STEWED


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

STEWED

Steaming Tamales emits wonderful edible delights.

Tamales


----------



## vitauta

Barryl.ashworth said:


> STEWED
> 
> Steaming Tamales emits wonderful edible delights.
> 
> Tamales



take a moment and lick evening's spoon


roulade


----------



## simonbaker

roulade
Roasting Onions, Undercooked Lamb And Delmonico's Everyday.

VEGETABLES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetables

Victor Eats Granny's Edible Tater-tots At Breakfast, Leaving Everyone Some

TATERS


----------



## FluffyAngel

Tim ate two eggs rather suddenly.

Cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese
Checking How Everyone Else Sells Endive.

MASCAPONE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marscapone

Mini's Awful Roast Scared Cindy's Aunt Penelope One Nasty Evening

CARROTS


----------



## simonbaker

Carrots
Caring About Rights Rita Obviously Takes Stock.

STRAWBERRIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberries

Somehow, The Rare Ancient Wreckage Bared Red Rubies In Exotic Storage

POTATOES


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Potatoes

Please order Tommy a tub of eel stew.

BREAD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bread

Bring Roasted Eel and Doughnuts

SWISS


----------



## simonbaker

Swiss
Say, Why Is Suzie Sad?

CRACKERS


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

CRACKERS

Can Robert and Chad keep eating Rabbit Soup?

SQUID


----------



## simonbaker

Squid
Suzies Queasy Under Ingrids Doubtfulness.

CALAMARI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

calamari

Catherine And Laura Are Making A Raspberry Icing

ICING


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

ICING

Is corn in Nicki's Gruel?

SUSHI


----------



## Dawgluver

Sushi
She usually sells high indigo.

Purselane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Purselane

People Using Regional Spices Eat Linguine And Newburg Entrées

SPICES


----------



## simonbaker

Spices
Spitting Peanuts Into Cheryl's, Every Sunday.

PEANUTS


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Spices

Six pickles is cool, everyone says.

MUTTEN


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Peanuts

Put elephant and nettles under the stairs. 

Mutten


----------



## simonbaker

Mutton
Mingling  Under Tree Tops Over Naples.

PEPPERONI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepperoni

People Expected Pepperoni Pizza.  Eventually, Relatives Ordered Nachos, Immediately

PEPPER


----------



## simonbaker

Pepper
Pushing Everyones Perturbed Personality's Every Reason.

MEATBALLS


----------



## FluffyAngel

Marley Eats At The Bar And Lives Like Stars.

Maple


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

MAPLE

Make Apple pie like Ellen.

Toast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

toast

Try Out Alices Stewed Tomatoes

MUSTARD


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Mustard

Make us some treats and red dressing.

Quiche


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiche

Queen Ursula Is Cooking Ham Everyday

LOIN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bump this topic up so it doesn't get buried


----------



## simonbaker

Loin
Larry Obviously Included Nancy.

VEGETABLES


----------



## Matts girl

simonbaker said:


> VEGETABLES


 
Vegetarians Eat Grains,Edemame,Tofu, Apples, Barley,Lettuce, even Sprouts! 

Lentiles


----------



## simonbaker

Lentiles
Letting Everyone Naturaly Text Individual, Likeable, Etheopian/Sudanese.

STRAWBERRIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberries

Sunday, They Ran Away With Baggage.  Each Running Relative Is Ecstatic Suddenly.

STEW


----------



## vitauta

stop these endless words

radish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

radish

Really Ancient Dame Is Serving Hash

HASH


----------



## simonbaker

Hash
Have A Super Hanekah

SCRAMBLED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scrambled

She Creates Really Amazing, Marvelous, Bubbling Lasagna Every Day

EGGS


----------



## simonbaker

Eggs
Everyone Gets Grumpy Saturdays.

POACHED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poached

People Only Accept Cubans Having Extra Dills

DILL


----------



## vitauta

dare i laugh lasciviously?

liver


----------



## Vanilla Bean

liver

Letting Ida Vent Emptied Restaurant

TOAST


----------



## simonbaker

Toast
Taking On Another Sadistic Turmoil.

POPCORN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

popcorn

Pop Often Prepares Corn On Rigatoni Noodles

RIGATONI


----------



## simonbaker

Rigatoni
Really, I'm Getting Agitated Taking On Nancy's Individualities.

RHUBARB


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rhubarb

Rita Had Unusual Bread Appetizers Requiring Butter

BUTTER


----------



## FluffyAngel

Ben Utterly Trampled Them Everywhere, Ranting.

MILKSHAKE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

milkshake

My Inlaws Like Kitchen-Aid Stuff, Having A Keen Eatery

STUFF


----------



## simonbaker

Stuff
Sarah Tries Understanding Frank's Fury.

SQUID


----------



## Vanilla Bean

squid

She Quickly Used Issac's Deli

TURKEY


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey
Terribly Underestimating Ricks Kookey Edible Yummies.

STUFFING


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffing

She Took Ursula's Fried Fish, Including Nice Goulash

GOULASH


----------



## simonbaker

goulash
Going On Undetermined Lies Alice Said Happily.

Turnips


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turnips

The Used Red Nissan Is Pretty Spiffy

OLIVES


----------



## simonbaker

Olives
Obviously Lilac's Include Very Energizing Symptoms.

MEATLESS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meatless

My Eager Aunt Tried Leonard's Edible Shrimp Scampi

SCAMPI


----------



## simonbaker

Scampi
Sam Could Accept Money Possibly Investments.

SCALLOPS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scallops

Sue Cooked A Lot, Letting Other People Sample

COBS


----------



## FluffyAngel

Could Opal Be sued? 

FLAN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flan

Forget Letting Andy Navigate

CHIPS

_sorry, I keep forgetting that they have to be at least 5 letters._


----------



## FluffyAngel

Me too, I blindly followed suit.  Sorry.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Could Harry Impersonate Percy Sledge?

POTATO


----------



## simonbaker

Potato
Patty Opted To Address Tom's Optimisim.

PEACHES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peaches

Please Enter A Church Happily Every Sunday

BRAISE


----------



## FluffyAngel

Buddy, Ruby And I Saw Everything.

Turkey


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey
Tasting Undercooked Rice Knowing Everyone Yelps.

STRAWBERRIES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberries

She Tried Rudy's Appetizers With Bourbon.  Each Remarkable Rumaki Is Easily Swallowed.

BOURBON


----------



## simonbaker

Bourbon
Being Obvious Underestimates Rick Being Obnoxious Normally.

ESPRESSO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

espresso

Each Snobby Patron Restaurateur Examined Sirloin Steaks, Overreacting

SIRLOIN


----------



## simonbaker

Sirloin
So Izzy Remembered Larry On Intimate Nasties.

POTATOES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

potatoes

Potting Old Turnips and Taters Only Expedites Slime

JUICE


----------



## simonbaker

Juice
Jessica Used Interesting Cardboard Earings.

BARBEQUE


----------



## Somebunny

Being a rebel Burt eats quiche until evening


Quiche


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiche

Quit Using Inedible, Cheap Ham Everyday

ALLSPICE


----------



## Somebunny

Any lovely lady serving pie is creating excitement!


Pineapple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pineapple

Phil Is Now Eating A Peach Pie, Leaving Everyone

PEACH


----------



## simonbaker

Peach
Patty Excitetely Ate Crispy Hamburgers.

HAMBURGERS


----------



## ivylynn

Turnips
The unusual red noodles in peoples salads.
Pumpkin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hamburgers

Henry and Mary Began Using Roasted Garlic, Even Roasted Salmon

pumpkin

Pete Ups Money Profit, Kitchen Is Nice


SAFFRON


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bump


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> hamburgers
> 
> Henry and Mary Began Using Roasted Garlic, Even Roasted Salmon
> 
> pumpkin
> 
> Pete Ups Money Profit, Kitchen Is Nice
> 
> 
> SAFFRON


 Surely Another Friend For Rick's Ongoing Nuptuals.

BISCUITS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

biscuits

Brewing Intensely Strong Coffee Unites, Incredibly, The Staff

COFFEE


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee
Carefully Observing Frank's Friend Eyeing Evelyn.

MACHIATTO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

machiatto

My aunt Clara Has Inexpensive Artwork To Trade Off

STEAMER


----------



## simonbaker

Steamer
Suddenly Tom Enjoys Another Meaningless Empathetic Romp.

POPSCICLE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

popsicle

Please Overlook Pop's Stove.  Its Cleanliness Lacks Effort

STOVE


----------



## simonbaker

Stove
So, Tom Obviously Voted Everyday.

REFRIDGERATOR


----------



## Vanilla Bean

refrigerator

Running Errands Friday Really Irritated George, Especially Ruining A Tire On Road

NAPKIN


----------



## simonbaker

Napkin
Nothing As Perfect, Knowing Isabel Nicely.

LINENS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

linens

Lisa Is Now Expecting Newborn Son

SPROUTS


----------



## simonbaker

Sprouts
Suzie Picked Red Onions Under Trees Slowly.

MACARONI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

macaroni

Mary And Carl Ate Rice-A-Roni Overlooking Nice Inlet

RICER


----------



## simonbaker

Ricer
Rick's Illiterate Cousin Enjoyed Richard.

PEPPERIDGE FARM


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepperidge farm

Pete Eats Pepperoni Pizza, Even Ravioli, In Dave's Garage Evenings.  Fred Ate Real Mozzarella.

MOZZARELLA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bump


----------



## simonbaker

Bump
Bullies Underestimate Mom's Power.

CUSTOMERS


----------



## Cindercat

CUSTOMERS
Candy upon some tables often make easy rich snacks.

PEACHES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peaches

Please Eat Aunt Cathy's Ham Every Sunday

MOZZARELLA


----------



## Cindercat

MOZZARELLA 

Mike's offspring zigzag zags around reading every library's literary albums.

Asiago


----------



## Vanilla Bean

asiago

Add Simple Ingredient Affects Greek Omelet

OMELET


----------



## Cindercat

OMELET

Only men eat leftover eggs tonight.

COCONUT


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Edit: We had a tie in the same minute. My entry is withdrawn since it was a few seconds later.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coconut

Chef Ortega Creates Oustanding Nachos Using Tobasco

TOBASCO


----------



## simonbaker

Tobasco
Tonight Oliver Bought A Super Cool Oven

DECORATE


----------



## Cindercat

DECORATE

Dylan expects careful observations regarding all theatrical events.


----------



## Cindercat

Theater


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Cindercat said:


> Theater



The Horrible Eats At Theaters Evoke Revulsion

PAPILLOTE

En papillote - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vitauta

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The Horrible Eats At Theaters Evoke Revulsion
> 
> PAPILLOTE
> 
> En papillote - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



peaches and pears in luscious lunches of thursday's everyman....

scallops


----------



## simonbaker

scallops
Since Carl's Attitude Lack's Luster On Purpose Sunday.

SWORDFISH


----------



## Cindercat

Swordfish 

Several women obviously relished devouring fine intricately shaped horsdoeuvres. 

HALIBUT


----------



## Vanilla Bean

halibut

Hal Ate Large Italian Braciole Under Tent

BRACIOLE


----------



## Cindercat

Braciole

Brandon rarely appreciating chocolate insists on lemon extract.

BAKING


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baking

Bring Aunt Kathy's Incredible Neopolitan Gelato

GELATO


----------



## vitauta

Cindercat said:


> Braciole
> 
> Brandon rarely appreciating chocolate insists on lemon extract.
> 
> BAKING




brandishing a knife is not gentlemanly 


porridge


----------



## simonbaker

porridge

Paul Obviously Reacted Rightous Indeed During George's Event.

MEATLOAF


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meatloaf

Moody Executives Are Taking Leave Of Absence Friday

GELATO


----------



## Cindercat

GELATO

Great events lately aren't typically ordinary. 

CHEDDAR


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheddar

Can Henry Eat Delia's Danish And Run?

DANISH


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> cheddar
> 
> Can Henry Eat Delia's Danish And Run?
> 
> DANISH




don't act nervous in swapping husbands


pastrami


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pastrami

Papa And Susie Tried Randy's Awesome Moonshine, Individually

ALCOHOL


----------



## vitauta

Vanilla Bean said:


> pastrami
> 
> Papa And Susie Tried Randy's Awesome Moonshine, Individually
> 
> ALCOHOL




also let's concentrate on how oceans live


herring


----------



## Vanilla Bean

herring

He Enjoyed Running Restaurant, Inviting New Guests

JUICE


----------



## Cindercat

JUICE

Joe uses imprinted cups exclusively. 

RAVIOLI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ravioli

Randy And Vivian Invested Oodles, Losing Immensely

SCALLION


----------



## simonbaker

Scallion
Surely Cathy And Lisa Like Inviting Obstinate Nancy.

SMORGASBOARD


----------



## Cindercat

SMORGASBOARD 

Simon makes ordinary ramblings gain a small bit of authentic respectability daily.  

CONFECTIONS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

confections

Chef Ollie Needs Fresh Eggs.  Chef Tony Is Only Needing Salt.

SPICES


----------



## Cindercat

SPICES

Strawberry pie is Carol's everyday special.

BAGELS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bagels

Biscotti And Gelato Express Lovely Sentiments

BISCOTTI


----------



## simonbaker

biscotti
Being Initially Sad Causes Optimum True Tollerence Indeed.

CELEBRATION


----------



## Cindercat

CELEBRATION 

Certain exceptional ladies extend basic resourceful advice to insecure office novices. 

DELICIOUS


----------



## simonbaker

delicious
Delivering Everyday Lunch Includes: Cheese, Ice-cream, Onions, Under Suspicision.

DELIVERIES


----------



## Dawgluver

Deliveries

Danny eats liver in various eateries religeously in every state.

Braunschweiger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

braunschweiger

Because Randy And Uncle Ned Secretly Consumed Hilda's Watermelon, Everyone Is Getting Expensive Raspberries

WATERMELON


----------



## Cindercat

WATERMELON 

Walter ate Ted's eggs ravenously,  making extremely loud, obnoxious noises.

NUTCRACKER


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nutcracker

Nutty Ursula Tried Creating Risotto At Cathy's Kitchen.  Everyone Ran.

RICER


----------



## Cindercat

RICER

Rissoto is certainly elegant rice.


BARBEQUE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

barbeque

Barb's Awesome Roast Beef Ended Quarrelling Upon Entering

DRUMSTICK


----------



## simonbaker

drumstick

During Rick's Unruley Moment, Susan Took Individual Calculations Knowing.

HONEYDEW


----------



## Cindercat

HONEYDEW

Harold's opportunistic new events yielded dramatic economic wealth.


LINGUINI


----------



## Dawgluver

LINGUINI

Living in New Guinea uses intensely normal ingenuity.

SHORTBREAD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

linguini

Lisa Is Now Going Uptown In New Infiniti

GRILLED


----------



## Cindercat

GRILLED

Girls raged in long lines experiencing delays.

TENDERLOIN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tenderloin

The Extraordinary New Diner Entertains Rather Lonely, Old, Isolated Neighbors

BROTH


----------



## simonbaker

Broth
Barney's Rubies Obviously Took Half.

PORTERHOUSE


----------



## CWS4322

Paul or Robert tasted each rhubarb hestitantly; others upchucked some elsewhere.

DOLMADAS


----------



## Cindercat

DOLMADAS

Don't offer Lola's mom and dad alcoholic shots.

TANGERINE


----------



## CWS4322

Tante Alli, not Gertie, eats rhubarb in nearly everything.

GHERKINS


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Giancarlo hates eggs, rhubarb, kahlua, icecream, nuts & sodas ... 

PROSECCO ...


----------



## Cindercat

PROSECCO

Purposely rambling over Steve's eggplant can cause opposition. 

CHEESEBURGER


----------



## simonbaker

cheeseburger
Chase Had Eight Earthly Elephants Because Ursela Reacted Giddy Even Randomly.

CHEESESTEAK


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheesesteak

Chef Henry Entrées Exquisite Steak, Eggplant, Salad, Treating Everyone Arriving, Kindly

PIMENTO


----------



## simonbaker

pimento
Please Include Me Everytime Noah's Temper Occurs.

LAUGHTER


----------



## Cindercat

LAUGHTER

Lori always understands good hearty teasing ending raucously.

HILARIOUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hilarious

He Is Lounging Around Really Intoxicated Over Unfaithful Spouse

CANDY


----------



## Cindercat

CANDY

Certainly Andy never desires yams.

CRAVING


----------



## simonbaker

candy
Constantly Asking Nancy, Do Yardwork!

CONFECTIONS


----------



## Cindercat

CONFECTIONS

Can oranges now fill edible cravings that invade our nighttime slumber?

ROTISSERIE


----------



## simonbaker

rotisserie
Rick Obviously Took Interest Since Suzie Enjoyed Rick's Intelligent Everything.

ZUCCHINI


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zucchini

Zoey Understands Chef Carl Has Inexpensive Neopolitan Ingredients

KIDNEYS


----------



## Cindercat

KIDNEYS 

Kids indulged, disregarding Nana's encouraging youthful self-discipline.

calamari


----------



## Vanilla Bean

calamari

Cleaning And Learning Algebra Makes Annie Really Irritated

MASHED


----------



## Cindercat

MASHED

Mark's amazed seeing how Emily drives.

CRANBERRY


----------



## CWS4322

Chickens really are neat birds, even randy roosters, yea!

Strawberry


----------



## Cindercat

STRAWBERRY 

Sliced tomatoes ranked among William's best entertaining repast requests yesterday. 

CITRUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

citrus

Chris Is Trying Ralph's Unusual Soup

SOUPS


----------



## simonbaker

soups
Sam Obviously Understood Paul's Situation.

SAUCES


----------



## Cindercat

SAUCERS

Sally and Uncle Charles ate ravenously Saturday. 

KITCHEN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kitchen

Ken Is Taking Cathy Hobnobbing Every Night

BROIL


----------



## Cindercat

BROIL

Brian reads only important letters.

STEAMED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steamed

She Takes Extra Appetizers, Making Everything Devine

SHRIMP


----------



## Cindercat

SHRIMP

Secretly,  Harriet removed Isabel's mashed potatoes. 

MOLLUSKS


----------



## simonbaker

mollusks
Making Opportunities Like Living Under Seven Kernals Systamatically.

HARVESTS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

harvests

Harry And Ruth Vested Extra Savings To Sightsee

CRAWFISH


----------



## simonbaker

crawfish
Creating Reckless Anagrams With Fred Inside Susans House.

SKILLET


----------



## Cindercat

SKILLET 

Saucy Kim implied lovely little endearments today.

CAMOMILE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chamomile

Chef Henry and Madeline Own Many Italian, Little Eateries

KHEEMA


----------



## simonbaker

kheema
Kippers Have Every Edible Mossey Apple.

KIPPERS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kippers

Kelly Is Preparing Pork Entrée Rather Slowly

MOCHA


----------



## Cindercat

MOCHA

Martin opposed capturing harmless animals. 

PAPAYA


----------



## simonbaker

papaya
Purposely Annoyed People Always Yell Avalanch

BLIZZARD


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blizzard

Bennie's Lasagna Is Zesty.  Zoey And Richard Dine.

PEPPERS


----------



## simonbaker

peppers
Patty Eats Pickeled Potatoes Every Rainey Sunday

QUICHE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiche

Queen Ursula Is Changing Her Entrée.

SQUAB


----------



## simonbaker

squab
Surely Queens Understand Apathy Beyond...

VEGETARIAN


----------



## Cindercat

VEGETARIAN 

Vicki endured George's eco-friendly tirades after reading irate agricultural newsletters.

ORGANIC


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

withdrawn: previous replies predated me


----------



## Vanilla Bean

organic

Old Ruth Gave A Nice Italian Cannoli

CANNOLI


----------



## Cindercat

CANNOLI

Carly always notices Nathan's original lemon ices.

ASPARAGUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

asparagus

Alice's Smashed Potatoes And Roasted Angus Gave Us Supper

SUPPER


----------



## Cindercat

SUPPER

Since Ursula provided pajamas, everyone remained.

OVERBAKE


----------



## Vanilla Bean

overbake

Overbearing Victor Eats Roast Beef And Kale Everyday

ROAST


----------



## Cindercat

ROAST

Ridiculous opinions affect serious tests. 

GRILLED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled

Give Randy Important Lasagna Lessons, Eating Damages

BOILED


----------



## Cindercat

BOILED

Being obnoxious is leading entertainment disaster. 

BRAISED


----------



## Vanilla Bean

braised

Barbecued Ribs and Italian Sausage Ended Day

LINKS


----------



## Cindercat

LINKS

Little inconveniences need kind solutions. 

SAUSAGES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausages

Sandy Always Uses Sausages and Giblets Every Sunday

GIBLET


----------



## Cindercat

GIBLET 

Good imposters brought laughable entertainment tonight.

COUSCOUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

couscous

Chef Oliver Undercooked Salmon Causing Outrageous Upset, Saturday

SEAFOOD


----------



## Cindercat

SEAFOOD

Severe exhaustion altered Friday's occupational observation destination. 

CRUSTACEAN


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crustacean

Chefs Really Upset Servers.  Tony and Carl Expect Awful Numbers.

COCKTAIL


----------



## simonbaker

cocktail
Constant Opressed Citizens Know Tom's Always Indeed Late.

BEVERAGES


----------



## Cindercat

BEVERAGES 

Before entering,  Valerie expected ravenous adolescents grabbing evening snacks.

RAVENOUS


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ravenous

Ruth Ate Victor's Extremely Nauseating Oxtail, Undercooked Stew

OXTAIL


----------



## simonbaker

oxtail
Olivers X-rays Took Alyssa's Interset Lately


----------



## Cindercat

Simonbaker, it's your turn.


----------



## simonbaker

Cindercat said:


> Simonbaker, it's your turn.


 ooops, sorry. My mistake.

CORNMEAL


----------



## Cindercat

CORNMEAL 

Carrie often ruins noon meals, even after lessons. 

BUTTERMILK


----------



## simonbaker

Buttermilk
Being Underground Test's Theresa's Emotions.  Rick Made It Like Knowing.

WHOPPER


----------



## Dawgluver

Whopper

When Henry opened Pam's personal envelope, ridiculous.

Oxtails


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oxtails

Oliver's X-GF Tells All Intimate Little Secrets

OATMEAL


----------



## simonbaker

Oatmeal
Oscar Attempted To Make Evil Alien Lepricons

STRUDEL


----------



## Dawgluver

Strudel

Sorry, Trudy really uses dry eel leaves.

Foccacia


----------



## simonbaker

Foccacia
Forgetful On Certain Consequences After Celia Intentially Arrived.

CONSEQUENCES


----------



## Vanilla Bean

consequences

Cooking On Ned's Stove Elevates Queen Ursula's Experience.  Now, Coffee Ends Suppertime

COFFEE


----------



## simonbaker

coffee
Carrie's Opinions Frustrate Frank Every Evening.

MACHIATTO


----------



## Cindercat

MACHIATTO

Make Amy come here if Anthony takes tomorrow off.

CILANTRO


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cilantro

Can I Let Aunt Nellie Try Randy's Oysters?

OYSTER


----------



## Cindercat

OYSTER

Only you sat there eating Raisinettes.

RAISINS


----------



## simonbaker

Raisins
Really, Another Incident Since Ingrid Nailed Sam.

CARDAMON


----------



## Cindercat

CARDAMON

Can anyone read Dan's Administrative Manager's office newsletter? 

ALLSPICE


----------



## simonbaker

Allspice
Already Late, Larry Suddenly Put International Chaos Excitetly.

INTERNATIONAL


----------



## Cindercat

INTERNATIONAL 

I nominated two eager rookies now attempting to integrate our national associations' libraries. 

COOKBOOK


----------



## simonbaker

cookbook
Crazy Obnoxous Onlookers Know Because Oscar' s Outburst :  K-mart.

DEPARTMENT


----------



## Cindercat

DEPARTMENT 

Daring eagles plan a regular trip migrating ever nearer town.


COMPANY


----------



## simonbaker

company
Complaining On Monday Penny Always Nibbles Yams.

WINERY


----------



## Cindercat

WINERY

Whining impatiently never encourages respectful youth.

RIBEYE


----------



## simonbaker

stir-fry
Suprisingly Terry Included Rick - Forgeting Rick Yesterday.

SMORGASBOARD


----------



## Cindercat

SMORGASBORD 

Surprisingly,  Margaret organized Rick's garage and sold big, orange racecar daybeds.

BISCUITS


----------



## simonbaker

Biscuits

Babbling In Spanish Underestimates Individual Turkish Sensebility

TUMERIC


----------



## Cindercat

TUMERIC
Theresa usually mumbles every response in class.

SANDWICH


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwich
Such A Nasty, Dirty, Worn-out, Ickey Crow's House.

TOOTHPASTE


----------



## Cindercat

TOOTHPASTE

Tommy offered ornate temporary housing. Patty accepted, savoring the experience.

Buttermilk


----------



## simonbaker

Buttermilk
Being Underestimated, Tom Took Everything Really Mad Including Lonnies Kilt.

PANCAKES


----------



## Cindercat

PANCAKES

Patty assists Nancy creating a kingsize egg shake.


MILKSHAKE


----------



## vitauta

Cindercat said:


> PANCAKES
> 
> Patty assists Nancy creating a kingsize egg shake.
> 
> 
> MILKSHAKE



my idiot lover keeps saying how affectionate kissing emasculates.


CABBAGE


----------



## MrsLMB

Cook and bake better adding golden eggs.

RHUBARB


----------



## vitauta

rhubarb

resist harder, until biceps are really bulging.

yoghurt


----------



## MrsLMB

yoghurt 

You Only Get Hurt Using Rusty Tools

CASSEROLE


----------



## simonbaker

CASSEROLE
Creating  Another Succulent, Scrumptious  Everlasting  Roast On Larry's Evening.

SCRUMPTIOUS


----------



## jharris

Screaming, crying & ranting under management piteously tyrannic, insidiously obsequious, unctuous & stifling.

Pitiful


----------



## vitauta

MSC said:


> This has been a long-running game on other sites and thought it would be fun to try it here.
> The idea is to make a 'reasonable' sentence from the letters provided by a 5-letter word that is food or eating or kitchen related.
> To make this game more flexible, the word can be 4, 5, or 6 letters.
> For example: if the 4-letter word was "SPAM", the sentence could be as simple as "Send Pat a message", or perhaps a bit more creative E.G. "Smoking pot alters memory".
> Example #2: MANGO--"Many adults never grow old"
> Example #3--TENDER--Trying every new dining experience rocks!"
> The word for the next poster to make a sentence from is:
> CREPE



i hope you don't mind my bumping a 'refresher' of the original rules of this game.  the puzzle word should be FOOD-related, and contain 4-6 LETTERS. the resulting sentence should be 'reasonable'.  we have been relaxing the rules considerably, especially as to the length of the puzzle word.  i'm not saying that we need a strict limit for word length, but when we go over ten letters or so, the resulting 'sentence' tends to get reduced to a mere laundry list, or a string of people names, rather than a sentence with a point or meaning by itself.
(mho)


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> i hope you don't mind my bumping a 'refresher' of the original rules of this game.  the puzzle word should be FOOD-related, and contain 4-6 LETTERS. the resulting sentence should be 'reasonable'.  we have been relaxing the rules considerably, especially as to the length of the puzzle word.  i'm not saying that we need a strict limit for word length, but when we go over ten letters or so, the resulting 'sentence' tends to get reduced to a mere laundry list, or a string of people names, rather than a sentence with a point or meaning by itself.
> (mho)



Phew! Thank you Vitauta. A sentence can be quite a stretch having to use ten letters.


----------



## jharris

Aioli


----------



## vitauta

aioli

artistic insanity outshines lucid intellect.

pancake


----------



## simonbaker

pancake
Putting Apple,  Nutty Cakes, Always Knowing Edible.

TENDERLOIN


----------



## MrsLMB

TENDERLOIN 

Taking Every Needed Diversion Enables Relaxing Like Only In Neverland.

BAKER


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> TENDERLOIN
> 
> Taking Every Needed Diversion Enables Relaxing Like Only In Neverland.
> 
> BAKER



books and kindles entice readers.


cereal


----------



## jharris

Cereal

Cooks entice ravenous eaters after lent

Plain


----------



## simonbaker

jharris said:


> Cereal
> 
> Cooks entice ravenous eaters after lent
> 
> Plain


Planning Lenten Appetizers In New London.

APPETIZERS


----------



## jharris

Appetizers

A pickled pepper eaten tenderly is (a) zingy, even royal snack.

Grate


----------



## MrsLMB

Grate 

Got ravenous and tasted everything.


CHILI


----------



## jharris

Charles hit Ikes lip intentionally

Rivet


----------



## MrsLMB

Rivet

Reading Is Valid Education Training

LASAGNA


----------



## vitauta

laughter and singing are great natural affirmations.

lobster


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> laughter and singing are great natural affirmations.
> 
> lobster


 Lucious Ostrich Bake Sounds Tastey,  Even Rich!

OCTOPUS


----------



## MrsLMB

OCTOPUS

Often cavier tastes off-putting until swallowed. 

POTATO


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> OCTOPUS
> 
> Often cavier tastes off-putting until swallowed.
> 
> POTATO


Portable Omelettes Taken At Tonights Outing.

OMELETTES


----------



## MrsLMB

OMELETTES 

Our massive elephant likes everthing that taste especially sweet.


Apples


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> OMELETTES
> 
> Our massive elephant likes everthing that taste especially sweet.
> 
> 
> Apples


 Another Pie Puts Linda's Elliptical Soaring.

HUNGRY


----------



## jharris

Having unagi nearly got Roy yawning

Noodle


----------



## MrsLMB

Noodle 

Never opt out drinking lucious elixers.


MANWICH


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> Noodle
> 
> Never opt out drinking lucious elixers.
> 
> 
> MANWICH


Must Always Notice Which Iceburg Creates Hunger.

PARMESAN


----------

